# Deep Conditioining Challenge



## MrsBKJ (Jan 15, 2008)

*Deep Conditioning Challenge*

Hey
Im terrible at keeping up with challenges and even worse at Dc'ing my hair. So I thought (with the push and help of Aggie  ...) that I would do this since I dont think there is one.

Im going to keep it really simple because I need it that way for my own sanity and to be able to actually do the darn thing.

Here it is:
deep Condition your hair AT LEAST three times per week for an hour each time.
It can be with or without heat/steam/cap/towel.

I will do this at the sauna at the gym...since I can't work out yet Im just going to plaster my (dry) hair with any conditioner (I'm on a personal challenge to not spend more than £3 per Deep Conditioner!) cheap or otherwise and sit in the steam and sauna for half an hour each. Failing that I will be putting conditioner in my hair at home and putting on a cap and leaving, overnight if I dare. Then rinsing out and con washing, applying a conditioner and bunning.


How does everybody feel to keep up the challenge for *15 *weeks so that should take us to *April 29th*  - might as well start it today since Im going to the sauna this evening.

Anybody else wanna join...Im volunteering Aggie....lol

Thanks ladies.

Uzz

Wonderful ladies on this challenge:
*Aggie
Sareca
ElleDoll
ravenmerlita
gymfreak336 
ladybeesrch 
tiffers 
SunnyDelight 
SkeeWeeTPie 
Closer1 
Alli77 
malachi74
Traycee
kels823's
blackhair 
nappity4b 
Barbara  
_belle 
Hair Iam 
tsmith 
chenai
kels823
tishee 
Andreainnis
Cinnabuns 
nakialovesshoes
gelati
lydc
shinyblackhair
HoneyCurlz
sugaplum
bravenewgirl87
mytia
Tee
MonaLisa (on a speshul pass)
Serenity_Peace
runrunrunner
Carameldelite
AtlantaJJ 
nijilah 
naijaGal

*

Sorry if I missed anybody let me know and I'll add you.
Thanks


----------



## sareca (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm on it!   I've been doing 2X/week for 30 minutes with heat.  I'll do 3X/week 30 minutes with heat and 30 minutes without.

Great challenge!  My hair thinks anything less than 20 minutes is a joke.


----------



## clever (Jan 15, 2008)

*This sounds good.
What do you ladies DC with?*


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Sareca...Thanks for joining!

Elle...Im just going to use up stuff I have, I did my last DC with D&L Ultra cholesterol. But i have a couple of jars of Pantene Intsenive Treatment, but once they run out I will be using just normal conditioner with oil or an egg or just some regular mayo with honey and sunflower oil. My hair used to love that but I got lazy lol...oh and glad to have you on board.


Uzz


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 15, 2008)

Count me in. I usually deep condition for at least 45 minutes. A steady hour, three times a week will be a nice change. My plan is to try to walk for an hour on the treadmill three times a week with the conditioner on. 

Great challenge!


----------



## sareca (Jan 15, 2008)

I think I'm going to do two moisture and one light protein.

For moisture I usually use  Aveda DR, Aveda Brilliant, or Nexxus Humectress.
For protein I usually use Silicon Mix, Aveda DR treatment, or MegaTek.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am in! This is great for me since I am entering the whole shoulder - apl problematic stage.

I will do two moisture treatments and a light protein. 

Moisture- paul mitchell supercharged, kenra mc, capilo avocado, pantene mask

Protein- ORS replenishing 

I also have some new conditioners to try out so this is great. I plan on doing this while I study. It will help me get in my reading time I need for my hard biology classes this semester.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! This is great!
I'm in!Especially since i'm back in braids now. 
I usually deep condition for 30mins,about three times a week.
When i replenish my Kenra stash,i'll be dc'ing with this mixed w/ a little Jheri Redding natural protein conditioner. I'll probably incorporate a protein treatment also,and for this i'll use my Peter Coppola Protein Pack(i think that's the name).All for an hour each now.
Great challenge!
EDIT:My protein treatment is "Peter Coppola Makeover Protein Pack"


----------



## sareca (Jan 15, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am in! This is great for me since I am entering the whole shoulder - apl problematic stage.
> 
> I will do two moisture treatments and a light protein.
> 
> ...



Congrats on making SL


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 15, 2008)

sareca said:


> Congrats on making SL



Thanks! When I lean my hair back, I look like I am apl  I gotta get a small trim today but It shouldn't be anything TOO major. I don't have many splits which is a plus. Oh yeah, I bought some of that Aveda Brillant you and Monalisa are always talking about. I will get to try it out in this challenge. 

It really is amazing what can happen if you are just patient. My hair today is 10x thicker and darker than it was just two years ago. It doesn't even look like the same hair.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 15, 2008)

Count me in! 

Since I've been using my mn mix, I had to stop daily co-washing, because my hair absolutely HATES oil while it's wet. So now I have to revamp my regimen, AGAIN.

DCing three times a week is perfect, I can dc and apply my mn mix on alternating days. I just dc'ed last night, so I'll be doing the mn today. This challenge came right on time!


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah!!!!  A challenge I can handle.  I'm all over it.  

I'll try Sareca & Gym's method - 2 moisture and 1 light protein DC's.  I have lot to just use up.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 15, 2008)

BUMPING FOR OTHER LADIES


----------



## SkeeWeeTPie (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm in! My hair has been hurting for more conditioning, so this is perfect for me.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh im really pleased that you ladies have joined!

Should we report weekly to confirm we did what we said we would do?

Uzz


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 15, 2008)

I can report weekly. Will it be on/by Tuesday or some other day?


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 15, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> I can report weekly. Will it be on/by Tuesday or some other day?



No it can be whatever day you want...end of week might work better for some.

Uzz


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 15, 2008)

Imma keep it bumping


----------



## sareca (Jan 15, 2008)

I just finished my first hour long DC in ages! I can already feel the difference in my hair.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 15, 2008)

I am just finishing up my first hour -- I mixed humectress with oil for the deep conditioner. I haven't decided ifI should wash/rinse it out or just wait until I regularly wash in the morning. 

Is anyone leaving the conditioner in overnight?


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 15, 2008)

I would like to Join this challenge. I will DC 2 times a week with Capilo Avocado or with  Aveda DR and Penetrait or Aphogee for protein.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 16, 2008)

THis is a good challenge to be on it works out perfectly with my Cathy Howse Regimen. I'm in but I can only DC 2 times a week, is that ok?


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes twice a week is ok if thats all you can manage...its better than nothing. Will you be leaving it on for longer than hour perhaps?

Thanks

Uzz


----------



## malachi74 (Jan 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am in! This is great for me since I am entering the whole shoulder - apl problematic stage.I will do two moisture treatments and a light protein.


 
couldn't agree more gymfreak336!

Moisture: Kenra MC or Suave's knock-off Humectress

Protein: ORS Hair Mayo

....hope this helps b/c I'm starting to worry!


----------



## sareca (Jan 17, 2008)

I brought 30 new plastic caps from Sally's for $3.99.   I also ordered a 32oz size jar of Silicon Mix. I love when products come in salon sizes. My next one's tonight with Aveda Brilliant.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 17, 2008)

malachi...wow your hair is gorgeous!!!
Sareca I love that too I have a liter size of sap moss (poo & con) which I have yet to use up...girl your hair is blinding...i love it!!!!


----------



## sareca (Jan 17, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> malachi...wow your hair is gorgeous!!!
> Sareca I love that too I have a liter size of sap moss (poo & con) which I have yet to use up...girl your hair is blinding...i love it!!!!



Thanks  Me and malachi share the same goal length and look. That weave is awesome!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 17, 2008)

I just dc'ed yesterday with ORS mayo. I hadn't used protein in a while, so I decided to give my hair a little bit. My hair isn't too fond of protein and it's pretty mad at me right now for using the mayo, but  

Is anyone shampoo'ing every time they dc? I'm just gonna use poo once a week, the other times I'm dc'ing on dry hair and rinsing in the shower


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 17, 2008)

sareca said:


> Thanks  Me and malachi share the same goal length and look. That weave is awesome!



LOl thanks for pointing out it was a weave...duh! I didnt read her siggy...lemme go check this out
Thanks sareca

Uzz


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 17, 2008)

malachi74 said:


> couldn't agree more gymfreak336!
> 
> Moisture: Kenra MC or Suave's knock-off Humectress
> 
> ...




Good luck to you with getting over the hump! We gotta stay focused


----------



## sareca (Jan 17, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> LOl thanks for pointing out it was a weave...duh! I didnt read her siggy...lemme go check this out
> Thanks sareca
> 
> Uzz



I wasn't trying to out her... I swear.  The second i saw that pic I started reading for a reggie!  I've seen that hair in my dreams... but it was on my head.


----------



## Traycee (Jan 17, 2008)

I want in   :bouncegre.........This fits with Boot camp challenge...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmm I might can hang with this one. I already plan on DCing twice a week for the next 6 weeks.  I'm trying to see where I have time to fit in another DC session.  

Good challenge.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 17, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Yes twice a week is ok if thats all you can manage...its better than nothing. Will you be leaving it on for longer than hour perhaps?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Uzz


 
RachiQue, 

One hour is the minimum for me. By the time I clean up/do chores it'll take a good 3 hrs.


----------



## clever (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm DC'ing now with lustrasilk shea butter/mango.


----------



## blackhair (Jan 17, 2008)

I have joined the challenge this week. I am planning to do 3 times a week. I have silk elements cholesterol and silk elements conditioner. I also add different oils. I use heat for 20 minutes or sleep with it. 

My dry hair will love this challenge


----------



## nappity (Jan 17, 2008)

Im in since this part of my weekly regimen. I will only use moisture products since I only do a deep protein every 6-8 weeks.
My choices of conditioner will be:
Curls Asian Hair Tea
Lustrasilk Shea butter
Dominican Diez y uno (10 in 1)
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
Giovannis Tea Tree ( I know its not formulated as a deep conditioner- but I add honey and olive oil.)
Im trying to avoid cones so ill miss Humectress!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 17, 2008)

blackhair said:


> I have joined the challenge this week. I am planning to do 3 times a week. I have silk elements cholesterol and silk elements conditioner. I also add different oils. I use heat for 20 minutes or sleep with it.
> 
> My dry hair will love this challenge





What is your experience using these conditioners, and does it work well for Type 4 a/b hair?


----------



## clever (Jan 17, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Im in since this part of my weekly regimen. I will only use moisture products since I only do a deep protein every 6-8 weeks.
> My choices of conditioner will be:
> *Curls Asian Hair Tea*
> Lustrasilk Shea butter
> ...


 
hey napp! 
how do you like this one?It sounds yummy


----------



## _belle (Jan 17, 2008)

*I'll join. . . seein how I just spent half my gosh darn check on hair stuff! I'll go with 3 times a week. . . for at least 45 minutes. . . if more than 1.5 hours, I have the tendency to fall asleep. . . and my hair takes FOREVER to air dry. *


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Deep Conditioning Challenge*



RachiQue said:


> Hey
> Im terrible at keeping up with challenges and even worse at Dc'ing my hair. So I thought (with the push and help of Aggie  ...) that I would do this since I dont think there is one.
> 
> Im going to keep it really simple because I need it that way for my own sanity and to be able to actually do the darn thing.
> ...


 
Hi Rachique, 

Thank you for pm-ing me. I was so tired yesterday, I didn't even turn on my computer. I got in from work and just relaxed my tired self.  Well you know for sure I'm in this challenge. I did start to slack off a bit because I was so busy at work and coming home tired everyday. 

Six weeks is a good number of weeks to start with and perhaps, the next one could be 3 months and so on.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2008)

sareca said:


> I'm on it! I've been doing 2X/week for 30 minutes with heat. I'll do 3X/week 30 minutes with heat and 30 minutes without.
> 
> Great challenge! *My hair thinks anything less than 20 minutes is a joke. *


 
This is so funny but I agree with you on this too.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Count me in. I usually deep condition for at least 45 minutes. A steady hour, three times a week will be a nice change. *My plan is to try to walk for an hour on the treadmill three times a week with the conditioner on. *
> 
> Great challenge!


 
Wow Raven, this is a good idea. Thanks, I'm gonna try this cause I'm in the focusing on health challenge for 2008 with Sareca and I'm in the boot camp 2008 challenge as well.

Now as for me, I will be DC-ing 3x a week. ITA with Sareca and Gymfreak on the 2 moisturizing and 1 protein DC treatments being a grear idea so I will follow this regimen alternating Kenra moisturizing conditioner and mizani moisturefuse as my moisturizing conditioners, and for my protein, I have Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor and CON Conditioning Reconstructor which I will use alternately.

I'll be DC-ing in the evenings after my gym workouts.


----------



## Hair Iam (Jan 17, 2008)

Count me in ..I'll be deep conin 2x per week 1 hr ... using "anything " lol  evil scientist


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 17, 2008)

Barbara said:


> What is your experience using these conditioners, and does it work well for Type 4 a/b hair?



I personally love the silk elements cholesterol. It makes my hair soft.


----------



## sareca (Jan 18, 2008)

I missed my DC lastnight, but I did this morning while I was on a conference call.   My next one will be tomorrow using Aveda DR.  I used Joico Intense Hydrator today.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm in.......


----------



## _belle (Jan 18, 2008)

*did it last night! *


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 18, 2008)

I dc'd This week, I cant remember whether it was twice or just the once. I did on Tuesday with D&L Ultra Cholesterol for 1hr in the steam and sauna. 
I plan on doing it tonight overnight and then sunday also at the sauna/steam room - not sure What I will ise since my D&L chol ran out Tuesday. 


Uzz


----------



## tiffers (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm sitting under the dryer now 

I had a little bit of Silicon Mix, Capilo Avocado and Silk Elements Choleserol, but not enough of either one to use on my whole head. So I mixed them all up and slapped the concoction on my head. Hopefully my hair will come out good :crossfingers:


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2008)

I just DC-ed tonight using Mizani Moisturefuse on dry hair for 30 minutes with heat and my hair is feelin' sooo good! I think my hair is longer but I'm not due for a next photo session until March 27th, 2008 right after my next relaxer at 15 weeks post. I try to take progress pics every 3 months or so. I will try to stretch a little longer, but it will depend on whether or not my hair is breaking at the point of demarcation or not. If it's not breaking then I will take it about two weeks at a time leading up to a needed relaxer.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 18, 2008)

I planned on deep conditioning for an hour with heat today. My time started to run short, so instead of going under the dryer/heat cap after I washed my hair, I just left the conditioner in and pulled my hair back in a ponytail. It looks ok but feels dry. I am washing it out tomorrow and starting over with a good moisturizing deep condition.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 19, 2008)

I deep conditioned with Kenra MC for about 1 1/2 hours last night. My hair was like   It would have kissed me if it could. I think I might do it again tomorrow.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 19, 2008)

I just finished deep conditioning for an hour with Kerastase Oleo Relax Masque. I think I'm going to have to scale back to deep conditioning two times per week instead of three.


----------



## clever (Jan 19, 2008)

I dc'd for 1.5 hours with aubreys gpb


----------



## chenai (Jan 19, 2008)

I hope its not too late to join.

I plan on DC every 3 days.

I will use DR conditoner twice and then the DR intensive for 30 mins with heat. I plan to only use shampoo when I use the DR intensive.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 19, 2008)

chenai said:


> I hope its not too late to join.
> 
> I plan on DC every 3 days.
> 
> I will use DR conditoner twice and then the DR intensive for 30 mins with heat. I plan to only use shampoo when I use the DR intensive.



No not at all, glad to have you with us.

I Dc'd today with a mixture of pantene smooth n sleek and KMS Curl Up curl prepare just because they were there. I sprayed on some surge first...just to try and use it up...then applied the conditioner to dry hair and put on a plastic bag and a towel. I didnt wash it out yet. Im going to sleep with it in but I did take off the towel and plastic about three hours later.

Uzz


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 20, 2008)

Any DCing tonight or tomorrow?  I think I going to use supercharged tonight..


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 20, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Any DCing tonight or tomorrow? I think I going to use supercharged tonight..


 
I'm deep conditioning tomorrow since I have the day off. I'm thinking of doing a cassia treatment. I've always wanted to try the supercharged.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 20, 2008)

I just had a wonderful dc tonight!

I put Dove Advanced Care Conditioner on dry hair and sat under the dryer for an hour on medium heat. Then I washed with NTM poo, rinsed and put on Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner for like 10 minutes. My hair is like   

It's soooo soft, slippy and SHINY!!!! I mean, it's super shiny. I didn't even know my hair could shine like this! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 21, 2008)

I washed out my conditioner from Saturday on Sunday after sleeping in it and my hair is very soft. I then sat for an hour in the sauna with KMS curl prepare again and rinsed out and applied  D&L moisture seal and herbal essences hello hydration yesterday then went to work and washed out again this morning. I didnt use a cap or anything just left it on.
I plan on putting in more in tonight and putting some mustard oil also.

Glad to see everyone is doing well

Uzz


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 21, 2008)

This is going really good for me!!
I finally stopped by Trade Secret to get on that 2 for $28 Kenra liter bottles.
The thing is that i've been sweating Kenra so much,that i forgot I had some Joico at home.I need to finish up that Joico. I will probably mix it up with some Kenra mc and see how that turns out.My hair has been super dry lately and i don't know if my new apartment has hard water or not.I hope not cause that will mess me up right now.


----------



## chenai (Jan 21, 2008)

I am under my dryer with DR conditioner. 

I have used Aveda DR exclusively for one year, after reading Sareca's results I am planning on getting the Brillant Con to add to my rotation of DC.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Last night I did my Aphogee hardcore treatment. I try to do one of these every 7 or 8 weeks and for my DC I used Mizani moisturefuse mixed with some Kenra moisturizing conditioner and I DC-ed for 40 minutes. 

My hair feels really good and breakage was reduced by abut 95% which is good enough for me. I will continue to use my mild aphogee keratin reconstructor weekly perhaps mixed with some deep moisturizing conditioner for my DCs until I get my  weave sewn in in the next 2 weeks. 

I will continue to do my extra DC treatments as planned. I plan to DC and moisturize with my sew in which is due to be put in on February 7, 2008. I can't wait.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm only doing it 2x a week for now.

Using ORS Replenish + SAA to DC tonight on dry hair with heat for 30 mins.

I am really likin my hair lately.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 21, 2008)

chenai said:


> I am under my dryer with DR conditioner.
> 
> I have used Aveda DR exclusively for one year, after reading Sareca's results I am planning on getting the Brillant Con to add to my rotation of DC.



I want to try Aveda DR too but not before I finish up all that I have at home - which is lots!

Uzz


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 21, 2008)

I used Kenra and Supercharged last night for like 2hours. I used Paul Mitchell leave in and rollerset my hair. It looks amazing today. Very very pleased


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 21, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> *I used Kenra and Supercharged last ni*ght *for like 2hours.* I used Paul Mitchell leave in and rollerset my hair. It looks amazing today. Very very pleased


With heat the whole time???


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 21, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> With heat the whole time???



Oh no.... I sat under the dryer for about 20 minutes. Then I wrapped my head on one of those fabric headwraps to help keep the heat in and put on 3 more plastic caps.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 21, 2008)

great challenge ladies...may I join?


----------



## Traycee (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok ...I'm sitting under the dryer....This has got to be the *longest hour* of my* Life* !!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 21, 2008)

tishee said:


> great challenge ladies...may I join?



Of course!!!


----------



## Andreainnis (Jan 21, 2008)

I know I'm late but I wanna join! This challenge will perfectly compliment my other challenge to hit waist length by next summer. 

I'm gonna join you girls and do one protein and two moisture treatments using Kenra and AO for moisture and ORS, Joico, and UBH for protein. I just did Henna/Indigo for one million hours and then AO honeysuckle rose w/evoo for half a million hours last night and I finished at 4:30 am Two moisture treatments in a row for me this week, then I'll do protein on the weekend. Oh yea, I'm excited!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 21, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> I washed out my conditioner from Saturday on Sunday after sleeping in it and my hair is very soft. I then sat for an hour in the sauna with KMS curl prepare again and rinsed out and applied D&L moisture seal and herbal essences hello hydration yesterday then went to work and washed out again this morning. I didnt use a cap or anything just left it on.
> I plan on putting in more in tonight and putting some mustard oil also.
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing well
> ...


 


how was the KMS co?


----------



## sareca (Jan 21, 2008)

Can you guys feel the difference already?  My hair definitely feels stronger yet softer!  :wow: 

Today's my first one for the week. I'm gonna do an hour (w/ heat) of Silicone Mix tonight!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 21, 2008)

sareca said:


> *Can you guys feel the difference already?*  My hair definitely feels stronger yet softer!  :wow:
> 
> Today's my first one for the week. I'm gonna do an hour (w/ heat) of Silicone Mix tonight!



I can. I might keep doing this challenge until I hit apl. I was so impressed with my results last night...I can't wait to wash my hair again.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2008)

You hear that Rachique? You may need to continue this challenge longer than 6 weeks or better yet start a new one for 3 months next Woo Hoo!! .


----------



## sareca (Jan 21, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I can. I might keep doing this challenge until I hit apl. I was so impressed with my results last night...*I can't wait to wash my hair again*.


LOL! I'm feelin' the same way. 



Aggie said:


> You hear that Rachique? Y*ou may need to continue this challenge longer than 6 weeks or better yet start a new one for 3 months next* Woo Hoo!! .



3 months sounds about right.   This is a great challenge for newbies. It will definitely get you started on the right track (or back on it if you've strayed :wink2


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 21, 2008)

doing my first deep co now. I plan to deep co/wash on Sunday, Wednesday, and Friday.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 21, 2008)

I deep conditioned today with cassia for an hour. I forgot about the smell, like hay or cut grass. It was a tough hour under the dryer with that smell but worth it. My hair feels a bit thicker and more substantial.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jan 21, 2008)

This is a great challenge!  Count me in as well, I've started today all ready!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 21, 2008)

ITA that this is a great challenge & it comes @ a great time 4 me. I'm combatting some dryness issues. I started 2night. I was on a cone free/paraben free movement but my hair is making a mockery of the natural routine. So I pulled out my tub of Motions conditioner & mixed in some SAA & I put it on my dry hair & baggied & I'm leaving it on overnight. This way I can participate in this challenge & use up some leftover product. Count me in!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 22, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> I'm deep conditioning tomorrow since I have the day off. I'm thinking of doing a cassia treatment. I've always wanted to try the supercharged.


I want to try cassia but Im too scared. 



tishee said:


> great challenge ladies...may I join?


you know you can!!



Traycee said:


> Ok ...I'm sitting under the dryer....This has got to be the *longest hour* of my* Life* !!!!


I know what you mean...is it over yet?



Andreainnis said:


> I know I'm late but I wanna join! This challenge will perfectly compliment my other challenge to hit waist length by next summer.
> 
> I'm gonna join you girls and do one protein and two moisture treatments using Kenra and AO for moisture and ORS, Joico, and UBH for protein. I just did Henna/Indigo for one million hours and then AO honeysuckle rose w/evoo for* half a million hours *last night and I finished at *4:30 am*  Two moisture treatments in a row for me this week, then I'll do protein on the weekend. Oh yea, I'm excited!


 Thats some REAL dedication right there to be up at 4.30 am!!!



tishee said:


> how was the KMS co?


It was ok, nothing great but I cant complain for the price I got it at. I probably would buy it again because my hair does seem stronger but I dont know whether thats the ongoing benefits of DC'ing or just the conditioner. I'lll use it again to see and let you know.



sareca said:


> Can you guys feel the difference already?  My hair definitely feels stronger yet softer!  :wow:
> 
> Today's my first one for the week. I'm gonna do an hour (w/ heat) of Silicone Mix tonight!



My hair is really a whole lot healthier and seems so much stronger and also softer. I cant keep my hands out of my hair! My new growth is much softer and the curls seem more defined.

Thanks everyone for being so wonderful ad supportive to each other.

Uzz


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You hear that Rachique? You may need to continue this challenge longer than 6 weeks or better yet start a new one for 3 months next Woo Hoo!! .


Wow I cant believe that theres so many of us...that needed a DC kick up the butt! 
I might just have to do that Aggie!!



sareca said:


> LOL! I'm feelin' the same way.
> 
> 3 months sounds about right.   This is a great challenge for newbies. It will definitely get you started on the right track (or back on it if you've strayed :wink2



What do you ladies think? start a new one or increase this to 3 months? I like small steps/goals to get me started but since Im on track now (finally!) I'd like to hear what you ladies have to say.

Thanks

Uzz


----------



## gelati (Jan 22, 2008)

sareca said:


> LOL! I'm feelin' the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 months sounds about right.  This is a great challenge for newbies. It will definitely get you started on the right track* (or back on it if you've strayed* :wink2


 
I would love to join!!!! My hair was doing so great, until I got lazy with taking care of my hair!!!! Now I'm ready to baby my hair again!!!!


----------



## lydc (Jan 22, 2008)

This is another challenge that I would like to join as well, count me in.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm loving this challenge! Right now I can't because I'm sick but when I get better I'll be back! I've divided it in 2 parts 1*. traditional wash day* (shampoo, deep protein then moisturing conditioner) and *2. Alternative wash day,* I experiment with different products and techniques (co-fusion wash, ayurvedic etc) this makes it fun for me!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok I clarified with a cheap gum detox sample I got for....14p!!!!! lmao (I was so scared though!!) then did aphogee 2 min thing followed by naked: hair vitamins  eat your greens (?) conditioner for 1.5 hours, rinsed and wow!!!
I love it my hair feels really strong and it feels so soft.

Uzz


----------



## shinyblackhair (Jan 22, 2008)

Can I join, or is it too late?

I could def use some accountability...


----------



## clever (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Deep Conditioning Challenge*

Finally a challenge I can stay faithful to!It keeps me interested in my hair so I won't neglect it like I 've been doing for the last two months

My hair is happy,too


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> *Wow I cant believe that theres so many of us...that needed a DC kick up the butt! *
> *I might just have to do that Aggie!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sareca (Jan 22, 2008)

My silicone mix didn't come yesterday. Yesterday was MLK observance (no deliveries). Too bad I had to work.   It came today, but I DC'd yesterday with Biolage ceramide <something or another> in a tube. My hair feels unreal.   I'm definitely adding this one to the rotation. I've used it before but I only left it on for 10 minutes (or whatever they said on the box).  This time i did the whole hour with heat. Oh man!  I think I just fell in love Talk about a great way to use up old products. I've already empty to almost empty bottles of stuff I didn't love.  It's funny but even a so-so products work better when you add a little heat and a lot of time.

ETA: Or you guys DC'g dry or after a poo?  I'm doing dry hair that a spray with a little water.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 22, 2008)

sareca said:


> My silicone mix didn't come yesterday. Yesterday was MLK observance (no deliveries). Too bad I had to work.   It came today, but I DC'd yesterday with Biolage ceramide <something or another> in a tube. My hair feels unreal.   I'm definitely adding this one to the rotation. I've used it before but I only left it on for 10 minutes (or whatever they said on the box).  This time i did the whole hour with heat. Oh man!  I think I just fell in love Talk about a great way to use up old products. I've already empty to almost empty bottles of stuff I didn't love.  It's funny but even a so-so products work better when you add a little heat and a lot of time.
> 
> ETA: Or you guys DC'g dry or after a poo?  I'm doing dry hair that a spray with a little water.



I am doing mine after a poo, I might go ahead and do round two of supercharged tonight


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 22, 2008)

I normally do twice a week, but I have a presentation @ work tomorrow so I need to do my hair tonight.  So that will be three DCs this week (last nite, tonite then on Friday).  

I'm gonna use AO Honeysuckle Rose.  I haven't used that in a min.  On dry  hair w/ heat for 30, w/o heat for 30. 

Ya'll are makin the PJ in me wake up tho... All this Biolage and Paul Mitchell talk..


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 23, 2008)

shinyblackhair said:


> Can I join, or is it too late?
> 
> I could def use some accountability...



Course you can join...I'm like you I need to stay on track...its so easy to get led astray!



sareca said:


> but I DC'd yesterday with Biolage ceramide <something or another> in a tube. My hair feels unreal.   I'm definitely adding this one to the rotation.  I've already empty to almost empty bottles of stuff I didn't love.  It's funny but even a so-so products work better when you add a little heat and a lot of time.
> 
> ETA: Or you guys DC'g dry or after a poo?  I'm doing dry hair that a spray with a little water.



Sareca, Ive been eyeing the biolage range since you said you used it in another thread to combat breakage...I dont have breakage but the PJ in me says buy it for a post relaxer treat!!
I agree about the length of time allowing the product to give better results...I too have finished up 3 just over half tubes of stuff and am on to finished my 4th tomorrow I think!



kels823 said:


> Ya'll are makin the PJ in me wake up tho... All this Biolage and Paul Mitchell talk..



Lol but just think of the stuff you are using up!



Uzz


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 23, 2008)

sareca said:


> My silicone mix didn't come yesterday. Yesterday was MLK observance (no deliveries). Too bad I had to work.  It came today, but I DC'd yesterday with Biolage ceramide <something or another> in a tube. My hair feels unreal.  I'm definitely adding this one to the rotation. I've used it before but I only left it on for 10 minutes (or whatever they said on the box). This time i did the whole hour with heat. Oh man! I think I just fell in love Talk about a great way to use up old products. I've already empty to almost empty bottles of stuff I didn't love. It's funny but even a so-so products work better when you add a little heat and a lot of time.
> 
> ETA: Or you guys DC'g dry or after a poo? I'm doing dry hair that a spray with a little water.


I prefer to do it on dry hair(thanks to you)
But if i need to shampoo my hair i go ahead and do that and then DC.I feel like if i DC on hair that needs to be shampooed,it will cause build-up
(i don't know if it's true or not,i just prefer it this way)
EDITED:AS SUGGESTED,I THINK THIS CHALLENGE SHOULD BE EXTENDED!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 23, 2008)

Is everybody ok with making it a 15 week challenge? Thats takes us to April 29th?


Uzz


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 23, 2008)

^^^ yep yep!!


----------



## Andreainnis (Jan 23, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Is everybody ok with making it a 15 week challenge? Thats takes us to April 29th?
> 
> 
> Uzz



I'm down!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 23, 2008)

sareca said:


> My silicone mix didn't come yesterday. Yesterday was MLK observance (no deliveries). Too bad I had to work.   It came today, but I DC'd yesterday with Biolage ceramide <something or another> in a tube. My hair feels unreal.   I'm definitely adding this one to the rotation. I've used it before but I only left it on for 10 minutes (or whatever they said on the box).  This time i did the whole hour with heat. Oh man!  I think I just fell in love Talk about a great way to use up old products. I've already empty to almost empty bottles of stuff I didn't love. *It's funny but even a so-so products work better when you add a little heat and a lot of time.*
> 
> ETA: Or you guys DC'g dry or after a poo?  I'm doing dry hair that a spray with a little water.



I've noticed that too! I'm using up a bunch of conditioners that were just rotting in my drawer! I never thought I'd use them again, but under heat for an hour, they're pretty decent! My hair's doing great 

I only dc on dry hair. Sometimes I might spray on a little water first. In a Cosmo magazine a while ago, this hair stylist said that conditioner penetrates a lot better on dry hair with heat. He suggested dc'ing on dry hair, shampooing and then doing a quickie condition. I tried it and my hair came out fantastic


----------



## tiffers (Jan 23, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Is everybody ok with making it a 15 week challenge? Thats takes us to April 29th?
> 
> 
> Uzz



Sounds great!


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Jan 23, 2008)

This challenge is right up my alley. Count me in.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 23, 2008)

15 weeks sounds great! I taught it was year long.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 23, 2008)

sareca said:


> ETA: Or you guys DC'g dry or after a poo? I'm doing dry hair that a spray with a little water.


 
I usually deep condition after a poo.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 23, 2008)

I can do 15 weeks too.


----------



## malachi74 (Jan 23, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> LOl thanks for pointing out it was a weave...duh! I didnt read her siggy...lemme go check this out
> Thanks sareca
> 
> Uzz


 
LOL! Y'all are crazy! YOu know, when I took that pick I thought "ooooh-weee! This hurr look just like Sareca's!"...someday soon it will be a reality!


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Jan 23, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> I can do 15 weeks too.


 
Hey Raven!

What conditioner(s) are you going to use for this challenge?


----------



## sareca (Jan 23, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Is everybody ok with making it a 15 week challenge? Thats takes us to April 29th?
> 
> 
> Uzz



Sounds good to me!


----------



## sugaplum (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh please count me in.  I love DC.  Last night I made of mix of Organix Coconut Conditioner, honey and Kemi Oyl.  It smells so yummy.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Count me in!
*


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am in for 15 weeks.

I dc'ed last night with ORS replenishing.


----------



## mytia (Jan 23, 2008)

If it's not too late I'd like to join. I've been lazy with dc'ing and my hair has been dry lately because of it. So I'm all in.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool so we'll extend to 15 weeks...hopefully long enough to make it a real long term habit! lol
Welcome to the new members!! Glad to have you onboard!

Uzz


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 23, 2008)

HoneyCurlz said:


> Hey Raven!
> 
> What conditioner(s) are you going to use for this challenge?


 
Hi HoneyCurlz! I don't have a set plan yet. I have a lot of conditioners to choose from and I'm hoping to use some up while on this challenge. My main deep conditioner is Kerastase Masquintense and I will keep using that at least once a week. For the other times, I will rotate between a variety of conditioners: Crede ER, Phiten Bella, Nigelle AX, Kerastase Oleo-Relax and whatever else I have on hand.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2008)

Co-signing on the Biolage ceramides. I have them as well and they are great on hair for longer than the recommended time especially for our dry hair type. I also co-washed this morning before I went to work and I want to do my third DC tomorrow for the week, then I start all over again on Sunday for my second round, week 2. 

Yippee!! We're going for 15 more weeks.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 24, 2008)

Tonight I decided to mix together a few conditioners that didn't work for me before. Nexxus Humectress, Nexxus Keraphix and Aubrey Organics Desert. I put the mix on my head, covered with a plastic cap and dc'ed for about 3 hours (1 hour under the dryer and 2 hours cleaning the house)

When I washed it out, I was like  My newgrowth is soft, my ends feel like silk and I had very little breakage for being 11 weeks post. I am sooo loving this challenge!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2008)

This morning I got up to do some tae bo exercise but before I did, I put some mixture of Pantene R/N mask, mizani moisturefuse, Africa's Best hair mayo, about 3 TBLS of coconut milk and half a lime in a bowl and applied it to my hair concentrating on my new growth area. 

After applying the mix to my hair then I exercised for about 35 minutes with it on and now I'm Dc-ing under the dryer for maybe another 20 minutes and only because I have to get ready for work soon. 

I want to DC for longer but time won't permit this morning. I will make up for it on the next round though. 

How is everybody else making it with their dc-ing? Are you still diligent with it or no? I haven't seen a few people who joined doing their updates. What's up ladies? Don't fall off now, especially coz this is working so well and let alone a lot of fun. Brucelee that laziness gurls, GO, GO, DC CHALLENGERS!!!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey
Im sat here with a mix of mayo, honey, avocado oil and D&L Moisture seal conditioner under a plastic bag.
Am aiming to keep it on for two hours then shampoo and condition.

Uzz *dc'ing hard cuz I dont want Aggie to Bruce Lee my butt!*

lmao


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Hey
> Im sat here with a mix of mayo, honey, avocado oil and D&L Moisture seal conditioner under a plastic bag.
> Am aiming to keep it on for two hours then shampoo and condition.
> 
> ...


 
And you know I would too. This is so funny.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> And you know I would too. This is so funny.



Lol thats the scariest thing about it...you aint playing!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> This morning I got up to do some tae bo exercise but before I did, I put some mixture of Pantene R/N mask, mizani moisturefuse, Africa's Best hair mayo, about 3 TBLS of coconut milk and half a lime in a bowl and applied it to my hair concentrating on my new growth area.
> 
> After applying the mix to my hair then I exercised for about 35 minutes with it on and now I'm Dc-ing under the dryer for maybe another 20 minutes and only because I have to get ready for work soon.
> 
> ...



Did you just say Brucelee


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> How is everybody else making it with their dc-ing? Are you still diligent with it or no? I haven't seen a few people who joined doing their updates. What's up ladies? Don't fall off now, especially coz this is working so well and let alone a lot of fun. Brucelee that laziness gurls, GO, GO, DC CHALLENGERS!!!


 
I am still diligent. I washed and deep conditioned yesterday evening but only did 35 minutes with heat because I was in a time crunch. I plan to deep condition again for an hour or more on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Did you just say Brucelee


 
I sure did.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I sure did.



Girl, that cracked me up! Its been a LONG day so I needed that laugh. I d'ced night before last so I will be at it again maybe Saturday for an hour. I got some Aveda brillant I need to try out.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Girl, that cracked me up! Its been a LONG day so I needed that laugh. I d'ced night before last so I will be at it again maybe Saturday for an hour. I got some Aveda brillant I need to try out.


 
I want to try Aveda Damage Remedy but daaang, it's expensive and additionally I don't know which is their best protein and moisturizing conditioners or their treatments. Could you offer some suggestions? I also need a good moisturizing shampoo they carry preferably with a good pH balance. If I'm gonna buy this, I have to be sure it works and works well.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> *I am still diligent. I *washed and deep conditioned yesterday evening but only did 35 minutes with heat because I was in a time crunch. I plan to deep condition again for an hour or more on Saturday or Sunday.


 
You go girl! Now that's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I want to try Aveda Damage Remedy but daaang, it's expensive and additionally I don't know which is their best protein and moisturizing conditioners or their treatments. Could you offer some suggestions? I also need a good moisturizing shampoo they carry preferably with a good pH balance. If I'm gonna buy this, I have to be sure it works and works well.




I have used the damage remedy before and I would say its a light protein with a moisturizing touch. I really like the Damage remedy shampoo. Some aveda stores have little bottles of stuff you can get before you get the whole bottle and they have a good return policy. You don't like it, just bring it right back. If you want to try a Aveda shampoo, try the damage remedy. My hair seemed stronger when I used it and it smells great. It made my hair soft. I also stretched one bottle for nearly 6 months.


----------



## sareca (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> How is everybody else making it with their dc-ing? Are you still diligent with it or no? I haven't seen a few people who joined doing their updates. What's up ladies? Don't fall off now, especially coz this is working so well and let alone a lot of fun. Brucelee that laziness gurls, GO, GO, DC CHALLENGERS!!!



I'm at work. I've been here since 5A it's now 8:30P. I have another hour or so of work to do... don't think I'm skipping my DC tonight.  

That and I'm still maintaining -29lbs (although I haven't lost any weight in 3 weeks)   I need to post in the 'focus for a year' thread.  It's been at least 4 days.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 24, 2008)

sareca said:


> I'm at work. I've been here since 5A it's now 8:30P. I have another hour or so of work to do... don't think I'm skipping my DC tonight.



I heard that! 

Nothing's keeping me from my precious dc time. I didn't get to bed till 3 last night, but I didn't care as long as I got my fix


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 24, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I heard that!
> 
> Nothing's keeping me from my precious dc time. *I didn't get to bed till 3 last night, but I didn't care as long as I got my fix*



That is SOOO ME! I don't care either. This last DC had me up until like 4am. I just slept under the dryer. I turned it off, pulled my blanket up over me and leaned back on the chair and finished sleeping. I woke up at 6:45, got up, got in the shower, made a protein shake and took my rollers out right before I hit to door on my way to class. My hair was looking supa fresh


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I have used the damage remedy before and I would say its a light protein with a moisturizing touch. I really like the Damage remedy shampoo. Some aveda stores have little bottles of stuff you can get before you get the whole bottle and they have a good return policy. You don't like it, just bring it right back. *If you want to try a Aveda shampoo, try the damage remedy. My hair seemed stronger when I used it and it smells great. It made my hair soft.* I also stretched one bottle for nearly 6 months.


 
Thanks a mil' gymfreak.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks a mil' gymfreak.



No problem. I might have to visit Aveda tomorrow myself


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, I just rollersat my hair after 1 hour of aveda brillant.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay, I just rollersat my hair after 1 hour of aveda brillant.


 
Gymfreak, how did the aveda brilliant come out? You know I'm still looking for some aveda products. You told me about the aveda DR shampoo yesterday so that one I know about. Come on gurl, spill it.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 25, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Gymfreak, how did the aveda brilliant come out? You know I'm still looking for some aveda products. You told me about the aveda DR shampoo yesterday so that one I know about. Come on gurl, spill it.



I am pleased with the results. It wasn't detangling enough for me so I followed it with some Paul Mitchell rinse. My hair has lots of shine and bounce too it right now though. I need to go out so someone can see it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am pleased with the results. It wasn't detangling enough for me so I followed it with some Paul Mitchell rinse. *My hair has lots of shine and bounce too it right now though. I need to go out so someone can see it. *


 
Thanks for the reply and you go ahead and work it gurl!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 25, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am pleased with the results. It wasn't detangling enough for me so I followed it with some Paul Mitchell rinse. My hair has lots of shine and bounce too it right now though. I need to go out so someone can see it.



Gone head, girl! Swing that hair in the club and show those chickens what hair is SUPPOSED to look like!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 25, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Gone head, girl! Swing that hair in the club and show those chickens what hair is SUPPOSED to look like!



 I can see it now...ya know that sunsilk commercial where she nearly breaks her neck 

I am catching a late late dinner with the SO, I got my red lipstick out and some black liner. I kinda got that Pin up thing going on


----------



## tiffers (Jan 25, 2008)

I just used two conditioers that I tried months ago, and HATED: Aubrey Organics Jojoba & Aloe Conditioner and Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Conditioner. I mixed them together, put the mix on dry hair and put on a plastic cap. Sat under the dryer for an hour, cleaned, spent time with the kids, ate, etc. Sat under the dryer again, cause I forgot that I had earlier (preggo brain  ) and washed it out in the shower. I swear my hair gets better with every dc! I only lost 6 hairs in my comb! *SIX!* And I'm 12 weeks post!!!  

My newgrowth loves me, my ends are so smooth and soft. I'm so amazed at what a little heat can do! RachieQue, you're a genius!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 25, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I just used two conditioers that I tried months ago, and HATED: *Aubrey Organics Jojoba & Aloe Conditioner and Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Conditioner*. I mixed them together, put the mix on dry hair and put on a plastic cap. Sat under the dryer for an hour, cleaned, spent time with the kids, ate, etc. Sat under the dryer again, cause I forgot that I had earlier (preggo brain  ) and washed it out in the shower. I swear my hair gets better with every dc! I only lost 6 hairs in my comb! *SIX!* And I'm 12 weeks post!!!
> 
> My newgrowth loves me, my ends are so smooth and soft. I'm so amazed at what a little heat can do! RachieQue, you're a genius!!!




These bad boys are awesome with heat. 

I agree, this challenge was right on time!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 25, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I can see it now...ya know that sunsilk commercial where she nearly breaks her neck



LOLOLOL!!!!!! I crack up every time I see that commercial! She wasn't playin!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 25, 2008)

tiffers said:


> LOLOLOL!!!!!! I crack up every time I see that commercial! She wasn't playin!



If I had hair like hers I would probably do the same thing. Just give me a year


----------



## chenai (Jan 26, 2008)

Today was my husbands birthday and I DC for 40 mins with DR treatment and flat ironed my airdried hair. I was meant to DC 2 days ago but I have had a busy week. I plan to DC 3 times next week cos I am using heat again to celebrate my birthday next Sunday.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey glad to see evryone still here and doing their thang!!!
I needed this challenge badly because I have seriously neglected my hair for the past 7 or so months and I cant beleive how fast the turn around has been!! Im so glad to see that so many of us are benefitting from it too. YAY!!!!

I have been busy but Ive got my DC fix no matter...hows crazy is it that  this is addictive??? lol

Ive got my last bits of D&L moisture plus (cut open that tube...thanks sareca...there was loads in there!) and a lil bit of pantene long n black conitioner...had it on my hair under a pastic bag for about since 12.30 (aiming for 3 hours ...need to wash before I go to work at 4pm)

Ive lost few few hairs...not even the "normal" 100 per day due to natural shedding lark!
Ive lost at most 20 hairs in a pre dc, poo and post con...20??? I cant even believe it Im like huh???
lol

And one last point it seems like my hair has already grown...I had plenty of new growth but wow I feel I'm nearly at WL!
I need to take some pics..but I need to touch up first....hmmm


Uzz


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 27, 2008)

last week was my first week on this challenge and I made it a point to dc three times last week(Sunday, Wednesday, Friday) I cw on Monday/Tuesday/Thursday though. My hair feels alot better since getting the bc a week ago. Hopefully, I will be able to keep this up and improve the overall health of my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2008)

I pre-pooed with some Nioxin hair mask and added some coconut milk into it but after removing it, I realized that this is the second time I used the coconut milk and my hair seemed to have more breakage than usual. I think it goes without saying that I won't  be putting coconut milk in my hair anymore.

I just DC-ed with Keracare Humecto and it didn't have enough slip so I added some jojoba oil and Suave Humectant and it felt ten times better, then I DC_ed for 35 minutes because the electricity went out. I really wanted to go much longer but I didn't. The family decided to go out for ice cream instead and so that's what we did.


----------



## sareca (Jan 27, 2008)

I did an hour of Aveda DR with heat and I can feel it!


----------



## Tee (Jan 27, 2008)

I love Deep Conditioning.  I am in on this one.  (I pretty much do it anyway)  This challenge will keep help keep me accountable for those lazy days!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 27, 2008)

sareca said:


> I did an hour of Aveda DR with heat and I can feel it!


 
hey sweetie,

I have been hearing alot about this aveda dr...is it a protein or moisture co?

I have always wanted to try aveda and since getting this ceaser/bald fade cut I would love to purchase some of their products to try out.


----------



## sareca (Jan 27, 2008)

tishee said:


> hey sweetie,
> 
> I have been hearing alot about this aveda dr...is it a protein or moisture co?
> 
> I have always wanted to try aveda and since getting this ceaser/bald fade cut I would love to purchase some of their products to try out.



Hey 

The first time my hair ever really felt moist was after using the Aveda DR conditioner.  There are three products in the Aveda DR line--a conditioner, a treatment (which is a light protein conditioner), and a poo.  I've never tried the poo but I love the treatment and conditioner. I like using a variety of products, but if I had to pick one protein and one moisturizing condish, I'd pick from the DR line.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 27, 2008)

When I finish up my stuff that I have Im going for the DR line!

Im using up my sap moss right now and I can feel my hair is loving it!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 27, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> When I finish up my stuff that I have Im going for the DR line!
> 
> Im using up my sap moss right now and I can feel my hair is loving it!!!


 

do you find the sap moss to be moisturizing/detangling?

tia,
tishee


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 27, 2008)

sareca said:


> Hey
> 
> The first time my hair ever really felt moist was after using the Aveda DR conditioner. There are three products in the Aveda DR line--a conditioner, a treatment (which is a light protein conditioner), and a poo. I've never tried the poo but I love the treatment and conditioner. I like using a variety of products, but if I had to pick one protein and one moisturizing condish, I'd pick from the DR line.


 

sweetie thanks a bunches for getting back to me. I was actually putting together a list of aveda products to purchase. So far, I have the following:
pre poo: sap moss nourishing con.
clarifier: hair detoxifier
poo: ?
co: dr(for moisture); dr treatment(for protein)
leave in: elixir

I was thinking I should try the scalp benefits shampoo out but I do not know if it is moisturizing/detangling.

ETA: I am deep conditiong now with silk2 moistec super moisturizing co.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Deep Conditioning Challenge*



RachiQue said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> ...


 

_*Dang Rachi...I was going to join this until I realized it said 3x a week for an hour. I can't do it...I don't like being in my hair during the week if I can help it.*_

_*I usually spend about 6-8 hours conditioning one of the weekend days (today's my day for the week).*_

_*Requesting a special cousin pass...cause I'm thinking at least 6 hrs in 1 day is at least the equivalent of 3x a week for an hour.*_


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 27, 2008)

tishee said:


> do you find the sap moss to be moisturizing/detangling?
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 
**Butting in** I have relaxed hair and I'm not impressed with Sap Moss line.  I'm trying to use it up.  The Aveda DR line is MUCH better and more moisturizing.

**Tiptoes out of thread**


----------



## tiffers (Jan 27, 2008)

Still going strong with the deep conditioning! My hair is so soft and moisturized, it's really loving all of this extra attention it's getting! My newgrowth is becoming very well behaved. In some spots, the newgrowth is so soft and smooth, I can't even tell it's there!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 28, 2008)

Friday night I used Kenra MC on dry hair for 1hr w/ heat.
Sunday night I used AO GPB + EVOO on dry hair for 1hr w/ heat.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 28, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Hey glad to see evryone still here and doing their thang!!!
> I needed this challenge badly because I have seriously neglected my hair for the past 7 or so months and I cant beleive how fast the turn around has been!! Im so glad to see that so many of us are benefitting from it too. YAY!!!!
> 
> I have been busy but Ive got my DC fix no matter...*hows crazy is it that this is addictive??? lol*
> ...


Girl i know right?
I am loving this so much that i am giving myself and extra day a week to do this. So now i am dc'ing on Mondays,Wednesdays,Fridays,and Saturdays or Sundays. I did not dc yesterday,so i am dc'ing today. I bought some Cantu shea butter leave-in. Thi stuff is really good.The ingredients are nice( i think so anyways) and i think that i am going to check out their line some more when i finish up some stuff i just bought.I am using this a s a pre-poo as well as a leave in,as the instructions basically say you can baggy with it...go figure.
I am thinking of mixing some of that Pantene breakage defense mask or Cantu shea butter dc'er in my Kenra MC.I don't know yet.
Anyhoo,i've rambled enough.I love this!!!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 28, 2008)

tishee said:


> do you find the sap moss to be moisturizing/detangling?
> 
> tia,
> tishee


I like it, it is moistursising but doesnt give my hair that silky feeling really if you know what I mean...I feel the moisture goes deep into the hair and doesnt just sit on top. My hair feels stronger definately! Not so great at the detangling but I didnt use much - not as much as I would have with a cheaper conditioner I'm trying to make my conditioner last the same time as the poo!! (not gonna happen lol!)
I would buy it again if it didnt smell so icky! Its not a nice smell at all...I may have to bu the pre poo thingy to boost it but I shall see.
I havent used anything else from aveda to compare it with I cant wait to try the DR range...when ive used up all my stuff of course! lol





MonaLisa said:


> _*Dang Rachi...I was going to join this until I realized it said 3x a week for an hour. I can't do it...I don't like being in my hair during the week if I can help it.*_
> 
> _*I usually spend about 6-8 hours conditioning one of the weekend days (today's my day for the week).*_
> 
> _*Requesting a special cousin pass...cause I'm thinking at least 6 hrs in 1 day is at least the equivalent of 3x a week for an hour.*_



Aight you gets a "speshul"  cuz pass...lol
As long as you meeting the hourly requirements Ima let you in cuz you like my crazy cuz...i mean "spesul"
but side note...6 - 8 hours on a weekend DAY???wow wow!! I admire that I get bored! 




jamila75 said:


> **Butting in** I have relaxed hair and I'm not impressed with Sap Moss line.  I'm trying to use it up.  The Aveda DR line is MUCH better and more moisturizing.
> 
> **Tiptoes out of thread**



lol, what hair type do you girlie? I like it but its not amazing but could I think be improved with the pre poo thing that they have. Im going to try the DR range after this so I have something to compare it with. Ive heard better raves/reviews on the Dr range than the sap moss but Ihave the 1.5 litre (I think) pump bottles that I wont throw away! Not for the price! lmao




ladybeesrch said:


> Girl i know right?
> I am loving this so much that i am giving myself and extra day a week to do this. So now i am dc'ing on Mondays,Wednesdays,Fridays,and Saturdays or Sundays. I did not dc yesterday,so i am dc'ing today. I bought some Cantu shea butter leave-in. Thi stuff is really good.The ingredients are nice( i think so anyways) and i think that i am going to check out their line some more when i finish up some stuff i just bought.I am using this a s a pre-poo as well as a leave in,as the instructions basically say you can baggy with it...go figure.
> I am thinking of mixing some of that Pantene breakage defense mask or Cantu shea butter dc'er in my Kenra MC.I don't know yet.
> Anyhoo,i've rambled enough.I love this!!!


I havent seen this stuff any place, I wonder if it penetrates the hair deeper since it says you can baggy with it...hmmmm
I didnt DC today because I did it yesterday and plan on it tomorrow but I feel like I need a fix or a hit or SOMETHING!!
lmao
This is silly lol

Uzz


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 28, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> I like it, it is moistursising but doesnt give my hair that silky feeling really if you know what I mean...I feel the moisture goes deep into the hair and doesnt just sit on top. My hair feels stronger definately! Not so great at the detangling but I didnt use much - not as much as I would have with a cheaper conditioner I'm trying to make my conditioner last the same time as the poo!! (not gonna happen lol!)
> I would buy it again if it didnt smell so icky! Its not a nice smell at all...I may have to bu the pre poo thingy to boost it but I shall see.
> I havent used anything else from aveda to compare it with I cant wait to try the DR range...when ive used up all my stuff of course! lol


 

thanks sweetie.


----------



## mytia (Jan 28, 2008)

This dcing with heat 3x a week has made my hair feel absolutely wonderful, it's so soft and silky. I've been doing this every other day through the week m-w-f and I can't wait to slap some conditioner on my head by the end of tues. and thurs.! I'm also getting rid of conditioners that I hadn't used in a while.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 28, 2008)

I deep conditioned this weekend -- 30 minutes with a protein treatment (DRC-28), 30 minutes with a moisturizing conditioner (Kerastase Masquintense). I'll deep condition again tomorrow and then again on the weekend.


----------



## sareca (Jan 29, 2008)

Today's DC will be a full hour with heat and Humectress. As soon as I find what I did with the bottle.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 29, 2008)

I may have to bow out of this challenge.. I forgot that my hair likes to be left alone. I may just need to cut down from 1hr to 30mins tho.  I'll see what happens this week.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 29, 2008)

kels823 said:


> I may have to bow out of this challenge.. I forgot that my hair likes to be left alone. I may just need to cut down from 1hr to 30mins tho. I'll see what happens this week.


 
Kels, I had to cut down to 2 times per week and no more than an hour each time. I also had to give up trying to use up so many different conditioners and stick to the ones I knew worked. If I do DC for a third time in a week, I won't style my hair after, just wash n' go or put it in a ponytail.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 29, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> I like it, it is moistursising but doesnt give my hair that silky feeling really if you know what I mean...I feel the moisture goes deep into the hair and doesnt just sit on top. My hair feels stronger definately! Not so great at the detangling but I didnt use much - not as much as I would have with a cheaper conditioner I'm trying to make my conditioner last the same time as the poo!! (not gonna happen lol!)
> I would buy it again if it didnt smell so icky! Its not a nice smell at all...I may have to bu the pre poo thingy to boost it but I shall see.
> I havent used anything else from aveda to compare it with I cant wait to try the DR range...when ive used up all my stuff of course! lol
> 
> ...


It's too early for me to tell,but since i've dc'ed last night,my hair is so shiny and it even looks moisturized.I got the cantu leave-in at wal-mart.One of the ones with the big "ethnic" section


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 29, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Kels, I had to cut down to 2 times per week and no more than an hour each time. *I also had to give up trying to use up so many different conditioners and stick to the ones I knew worked*. If I do DC for a third time in a week, I won't style my hair after, just wash n' go or put it in a ponytail.


 
I think that's another thing - tryin to use all this stuff up instead of just using what I know my hair loves.    I'm trying to figure out how to make my wash and go's work in this cold weather... I'm gonna do a test run with my diffuser tonight.  I remember doing it before but I can't remember how it turned out.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 29, 2008)

I did an hour of Aveda Brillant last night.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 29, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I did an hour of Aveda Brillant last night.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2008)

sareca said:


> Today's DC will be a full hour with heat and Humectress. *As soon as I find what I did with the bottle*.


 
You have that much stuff gurl?


----------



## clever (Jan 29, 2008)

*I dc'd today-I mixed things I am trying to use up.DB moisture treatment/Lustrasilk shea butter/Joico moisture recovery.I was shocked at how silky my hair felt.*


----------



## sareca (Jan 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You have that much stuff gurl?



I have three cabinets for hair stuff  But this time I didn't lose it. My DH decided to put it away for me. He put it in the "oils and butters" cabinet.    And he wonders why I get mad when he "cleans" _... *oils and butters with in with conditioners! who ever heard of such a thing* _


----------



## sareca (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm skipping the protein for a while.  Silicon Mix for an hour is a little much for me.  I'm going to continue 3X/week, but I'll save the Silicon Mix for cowashes and only leave it on for 3-5 minutes every 2 weeks.  My hair loves moisture but it's say enough is enough to the protein.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 30, 2008)

kels823 said:


> I may have to bow out of this challenge.. I forgot that my hair likes to be left alone. I may just need to cut down from 1hr to 30mins tho. I'll see what happens this week.


 

_Pssssst.....Rachi might give you a pass..._

_*My hair likes to be left alone as well... I just deep condition on one day for hours at a time, then leaving it alone until the next deep conditioning session.. *_

_*I feel like my 6-8 hrs is the equivalent of at least 3x a week*_


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 30, 2008)

Man...this cold is kicking my butt big time, I just can't risk washing my hair. I can't wait to be back on this challenge though. I can already feel the difference of not deep treating often and it suckserplexed


----------



## gelati (Jan 30, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Pssssst.....Rachi might give you a pass...*_
> 
> _*My hair likes to be left alone as well... I just deep condition on one day for hours at a time, then leaving it alone until the next deep conditioning session.. *_
> 
> _*I feel like my 6-8 hrs is the equivalent of at least 3x a week*_


 
Can a sista get a pass too...  Last Sunday I deep condition all day!!!!  My hair just loved it and now my hair is loving being left alone!!!!  If I can do this every Sunday this would be great!!!!  I think my hair would love to be deep conditioned, 3x a week in the summer.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 30, 2008)

Wash day is tomorrow but maybe I should DC tonight. My hair is sooooo thirsty, for the past few days my wash and go has gotten dry quickly and my bun is feeling soooo dry


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2008)

kels823 said:


> I may have to bow out of this challenge.. I forgot that my hair likes to be left alone. I may just need to cut down from 1hr to 30mins tho. I'll see what happens this week.


 
Don't leave Kels823, Try for at least once a week but perhaps leave it in for a longer time when you're cleaning the house or cooking, etc. Remember you can do this challenge with or without heat. I would probably put on a plastic cap and wrap a damp hot towel around it though for a little heat.

Please don't quit.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2008)

Now after unashamedly disgracefully grovelling for Kels not to leave, let me update. I am currently sitting under my dryer with a combination of Biolage Fortetherapie and Hydratherapie Ceramides mixed with castor oil, some amla and shikakai oils and DC-ing on dry hair for about 40 minutes as it is quite late for me to be washing my hair but hey, I made a commitment to the ladies here that I will follow through with this challenge, do or die. 

Starting next week though I may have to reduce my DC-ing from 3 to 2 a week as I am getting a sew in and I don't want it to look worn too quickly.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Now after unashamedly disgracefully grovelling for Kels not to leave, let me update. I am currently sitting under my dryer with a combination of Biolage Fortetherapie and Hydratherapie Ceramides mixed with castor oil, some amla and shikakai oils and DC-ing on dry hair for about 40 minutes as it is quite late for me to be washing my hair but hey, I made a commitment to the ladies here that I will follow through with this challenge, do or die.
> 
> Starting next week though I may have to reduce my DC-ing from 3 to 2 a week as I am getting a sew in and I don't want it to look worn too quickly.


 
Ooooh girls. OMG, my hair is sooooooo soft now. I am 7 weeks post and the new growth is wild but my hair is sooo soft. I think it was the Biolage Ceramides mixed with the oils. I ran my comb effortlessly through my hair after washing out my DC, pooing and using in my light Fast conditioner. Ma-ma mia! Mucho bueno.

Oh and I also used my Profectiv anti-tangle leave-in conditioner but it has never made my hair feel like this. I really think it was my Ceramide DC on dry hair that did the trick. I will try this again and see if I get the smae results.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 31, 2008)

Hopefully, I will be able to dc tonight....work has had me so busy lately.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Ladies...kels dont leave just reduce your time and hopefully that will work better for you.

gelati...pass granted...lmao at me handing out passes!
Whatever works for you girlie!

Now me: SOrry ladies for not being here I have had some things going on at home and couldnt to a computer - so I am very sorry.


I DC'd on Tuesday night for an hour in the sauna with KMS curl hydrator con. 
Got home and washed with my sap moss poo and it was luverly and soft!
Then Wednesday I applied pantene 3 min extra aminos conditioner for an hour under a plastic cap and washed with my sap moss but left the shampoo on for 5 mins (I saw that on a website greater beenfits could be obtained if the poss was left on longer!), I rinsed and applied the sap moss con for 5 mins and my hair detangled like a DREAM!!! 
My hair is soft right now I cant keep my hands out of it. 
My next DC will be Sunday eve. 

Uzz


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 1, 2008)

Finally after the longest week and a half of not washing my hair I did it last night. It felt sooooo good! I dced under my Pibbs for 1hr  with Silk Elements Mayo and my hair hair was soo soft.  Today my hair still feels soft and strong. Can't wait 'till my next dc session.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2008)

Today I  treated my hair with Elucence Extended Moisture Repair mixed with 1 tube of Biolage Hydratherapie. Then I DC-ed with Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner with olive oil because the Elucence MB conditioner by itself did not give me enough slip, needless to say, I don't like Elucence MB Conditioner. I am 7 weeks post relaxer and surprisingly my hair is still soft.


----------



## _belle (Feb 1, 2008)

*i've been DCin everytime I wash/co-wash which is like 2-3 times a week. . . my hair has NEVER felt softer or shined more. . . i need to get some more ORS replenishing packs from wal-mart tonight.*


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 1, 2008)

I conditioned this morning. I washed with Kpak shampoo, left on the Kpak conditioner (not the heavy duty one) for about 5 mintues, rinsed and followed with the Joico moisture recovery balm for about 45 mintues.


----------



## blackhair (Feb 1, 2008)

I have been very faithfull. DC overnight every 3 days. My new love is Silk Elements Cholesterol. 

By the way what is cholesterol? Moisturizer or Protein? Please advise


----------



## Blkprincess (Feb 1, 2008)

I used Pantene breakage defense mask overnight last night.  if only my hair felt like it did in the mask all the time  by the time I rinsed it out, reality sunk back in.  that little jar only last like 2-3 conditions, what's up with that, don't they make a bigger tub


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 1, 2008)

blackhair said:


> I have been very faithfull. DC overnight every 3 days. My new love is Silk Elements Cholesterol.
> 
> By the way what is cholesterol? Moisturizer or Protein? Please advise



I think cholesterols are a mix of both. I think it just depends on how your hair is responding to it. The silk elements cholesterol works really well for me too. I used it almost exclusively last spring. I used it mostly as a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## gelati (Feb 1, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Hey Ladies...kels dont leave just reduce your time and hopefully that will work better for you.
> 
> *gelati...pass granted...lmao at me handing out passes!*
> *Whatever works for you girlie!*
> ...


 

Thanks for the pass!!!!  I'm going to do a deep conditioner tonight, so I can be cute for my Birthday tomorrow!!!!:bday5:


----------



## Mortons (Feb 1, 2008)

gelati said:


> Thanks for the pass!!!!  I'm going to do a deep conditioner tonight, so I can be cute for my Birthday tomorrow!!!!:bday5:



Happy early Birthday! 

I need to step my DC game up to 3 times a week because I am trying to highlight my hair red tonight. I think I will be alternating pantene breakage defense and Mane N Tail moisturizing conditioner


----------



## sareca (Feb 1, 2008)

I did my three this week so I guess I'll paint my nails tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 1, 2008)

**Sigh** I've been lazy this week. Well, not lazy really. Since I'm gonna be poppin this boy out any day now, I was going to relax today cause I don't wanna look a HAM at the hospital. But I decided to wait till Monday, and make it an even 14 weeks. So when I put the kiddos to bed, I'm gonna clarify and dc today with Nexxus Keraphix and NTM con, I'll probably add some rice bran oil to the mix, too


----------



## sareca (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats on the pregnancy.  

I don't think that's lazy... more like exhausted.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 1, 2008)

I deep conditoned last night with suave's version of humectant for 3 hrs.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2008)

blackhair said:


> I have been very faithfull. DC overnight every 3 days. My new love is Silk Elements Cholesterol.
> 
> By the way what is cholesterol? Moisturizer or Protein? Please advise


 
I think that they are fats but I believe that some of them have added protein, then there are those that have both protein and moisture.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 2, 2008)

sareca said:


> I did my three this week so I guess I'll paint my nails tonight.


 
LOL!Shoo i did both last night...well kind of.
So i'm back with my love Aveda DR!!
I didn't put it on with heat,but i'll try that later today.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Today I  treated my hair with Elucence Extended Moisture Repair mixed with 1 tube of Biolage Hydratherapie. Then I DC-ed with Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner with olive oil because the Elucence MB conditioner by itself did not give me enough slip, needless to say, I don't like Elucence MB Conditioner. I am 7 weeks post relaxer and surprisingly my hair is still soft.



Man, reading these posts, it sounds like yall are baking pies and sharing recipes , I am not even on this challenge and I am about to go do a second weekly deep condition right now...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2008)

HighlyFavored1 said:


> Man, reading these posts, it sounds like yall are baking pies and sharing recipes , I am not even on this challenge and I am about to go do a second weekly deep condition right now...


 
Come on Highlyfavored1, join us. You know you are welcomed here. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 3, 2008)

_*I completed my 12 hour overnight conditioning, rinsed, CW'd *_
_*and now am under the Pibbs with my conditioning mix for an hour.*_

_*That's it for the week.*_

_K.I.S.S.  _


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh boy, here goes, I dc-ed yesterday with Kenra moisturizing conditioner but my hair felt like it had too much stretch so I conditioned again today with Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor mixed with Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask and that worked fine to get the excess stretch out. I like my hair to feel strong and soft, not just soft and manageable.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 3, 2008)

Ive been on a training course all weekend and didnt have the energy to DC my hair i feel blurgh lol
But I am going into the gym then steam for at least an hour so I will make that one my third in a week....Im working tuesday to Monday lol 

My hair is really soft and has dried really straight I love it...and I love my new growth Im gonna talk with my partner and maybe go natural again...he loves the long straight hair thang lol.

How is everyone else doing?
I havent had a chance to catch up on the posts..has anybody new joined so I can update the list?
Thanks

Take care

Uzz


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 3, 2008)

I did a hot oil treatment and then washed and deep conditioned today using Crede MT shampoo and ER treatment. I'm air drying my hair in a braid to cut down on manipulation and avoid using heat.


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 3, 2008)

Every time I Dc, no matter what my hair always comes out dry. I will DC again tonight. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## clever (Feb 3, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> *I did a hot oil treatment* and then washed and deep conditioned today using Crede MT shampoo and ER treatment. I'm air drying my hair in a braid to cut down on manipulation and avoid using heat.


 

what type of oil do you use?I tried v05 but that stuff is evilHave you ever tried any other products from crede?I've been looking at crede er treatment.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 3, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> what type of oil do you use?I tried v05 but that stuff is evilHave you ever tried any other products from crede?I've been looking at crede er treatment.


 
I mixed together coconut oil, BB Growth Oil and castor oil and heated in the microwave. I haven't used V05's hot oil treatment in years and can't remember whether it worked for me or not.

From the Crede line, I've used the MT and AT shampoos and the ER treatment. From Milbon, the makers of Crede, I've used the Liscio Crystal hair gloss (a light serum) and the Nigelle AX shampoo and treatment for heat damaged hair. The ER treatment is very good but it really works best with the Crede shampoo. The shampoo strengthens and smooths the hair and the treatment adds a protective film coating that helps retain moisture.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm doing one right now as I type. I'm using Frederick Fekkai Shea Mask and my hair smells great and feels soft.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Today I treated my hair with Elucence Extended Moisture Repair mixed with 1 tube of Biolage Hydratherapie. Then I DC-ed with Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner with olive oil because the Elucence MB conditioner by itself did not give me enough slip, needless to say, I don't like Elucence MB Conditioner. I am 7 weeks post relaxer and surprisingly my hair is still soft.


I just hopped on the ceramides bandwagon
How often are you using them??
I guess i'll be getting them by the end of the week so i'm planning on incorporating one in my dc's instantly.How often is good to use them after that?
I coated my braids on a lil bit of aveda DR and then put on a shower cap.I fell asleep so my hair felt kind of funny. It was on for four hours...so i dunno. How can i use this to make my hair feel stronger? I don't think i'm going to be doing any heavy protien treatments so this and my Jherri Redding will be it.
When i used it in the past,i just left it on,rinsed and kept it moving. Can i use this with heat(the DR)?


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 4, 2008)

I did a 2 hour dc (1 hour in the sauna) with pantene triple amino deep fortifying treatment, and washed and conditioned with sap moss and then applied pantene long black con.

My hair feels really strong and soft.

Uzz


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 4, 2008)

I dc'ed last night with heat for 45 minutes with Joico Moisture Recovery balm......this stuff is amazing BTW....Rollerset with herbal essences leave in (the new one). My hair is very soft and smooth, even 7 weeks post.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 4, 2008)

*I, too, am on the challenge, just so you all know. It's been going okay. I find it works better without protein, so on the weekends I'm washing and doing my protein treatments with moisture. During thr week, and I am doing moisture only. I also need my ApHogee spray.
*


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 5, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *I, too, am on the challenge, just so you all know. It's been going okay. I find it works better without protein, so on the weekends I'm washing and doing my protein treatments with moisture. During thr week, and I am doing moisture only. I also need my ApHogee spray.
> *



Hey
I am getting better results without protein also, well a tiny bit of protein is ok but nothing hard care - I think the whole ceramides thing is going to be better because Im no - lye.
I may have to give up my sap moss and pass it my niece...What apHogee spray are you using?
Thanks

Uzz


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 5, 2008)

I had planned on deep conditioning again yesterday but I had one of the worst days at work. When I get home today I will be cwc my hair b/c I am finding that I need more moisture since getting the bc.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I just hopped on the ceramides bandwagon
> How often are you using them??
> I guess i'll be getting them by the end of the week so i'm planning on incorporating one in my dc's instantly.How often is good to use them after that?
> I coated my braids on a lil bit of aveda DR and then put on a shower cap.I fell asleep so my hair felt kind of funny. It was on for four hours...so i dunno. How can i use this to make my hair feel stronger? I don't think i'm going to be doing any heavy protien treatments so this and my Jherri Redding will be it.
> When i used it in the past,i just left it on,rinsed and kept it moving. Can i use this with heat(the DR)?


 
Hey Ladybeesrch, it is safe to use them once per week just like the Aphogee 2 minute conditioner and yes it can be used with heat, in fact, it works better with heat. I tend to add a tube to my DC for added strength and moisture.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 5, 2008)

I DC about 2X a week. So count me in!


----------



## sareca (Feb 5, 2008)

Last night I did an hour with heat using Sally's Generic Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey Ladybeesrch, it is safe to use them once per week just like the Aphogee 2 minute conditioner and yes it can be used with heat, in fact, it works better with heat. I* tend to add a tube to my DC for added strength and moisture.*




Oooh thank you Aggie
That's exactly what i thinking of doing
Thanks!


----------



## gelati (Feb 5, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> *Happy early Birthday!*
> 
> I need to step my DC game up to 3 times a week because I am trying to highlight my hair red tonight. I think I will be alternating pantene breakage defense and Mane N Tail moisturizing conditioner


 
Thank you for the Birthday wish!!!!  I really enjoyed my day!!!!

I deep conditioned for about 6 hours and my hair is so soft!!!!  I love this challenge because I was not deep conditioning like I should.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I DC about 2X a week. So count me in!


 
Welcome to the challenge Serenity_Peace.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> [/b]
> 
> Oooh thank you Aggie
> That's exactly what i thinking of doing
> Thanks!


 
You're quite welcomed.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 5, 2008)

After my horrible experience with that demon CON relaxer yesterday, I had to dc today. I mixed AO Desert and Island Naturals conditioners and put it on dry hair. I sat under the dryer for an hour and sat around the house for a few hours after that. When I rinsed my hair, it was soooo soft and moisturized. My hair's back to normal 

The bad news is either my hair hardly grew or I didn't retain any length during this stretch. I just KNEW I'd make APL, but I only have a few strands touching it  I'm gonna order some BT and when this boy pops out, I'm jumping back on the vitamin wagon. I'm just so dang dissapointed. It's taking forever to get to APL, and I thought I'd finally made it **sigh**


----------



## carameldlite (Feb 5, 2008)

I"ll join this challenge


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 5, 2008)

ooooh...

 i want in. 

 i'm about to DC (w/ kenra mc) in a little bit. 

 this will make my 2nd DC this week


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the challenge Carameldelite and Runrunrunner. This is a very fun challenge that you'll enjoy. Hopefully Rachique will see you just joined and add you on the front page.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey ladies welcome welcome!!!
LOL
Ive been so busy Im trying to sort some things out that I have put off forever and I can no longer put them off!

I did DC last night in the sauna again for one hour plus another two hours at home I used the KMS curl hydrator, my hair is liking it but obviously Im relaxed so I dont know if its counter productive but anyhoo my hair is responding well to all this attention and has so much slip when im washing it I could just stay in the shower ALL day...

Tiffers....was this the first time you used the CON relaxer? Im glad that your hair is "fixed" though now its awful when your hair isnt behaving the way you want it to!

Take care ladies
I shall be back!

Uzz


----------



## clever (Feb 6, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> I mixed together coconut oil, BB Growth Oil and castor oil and heated in the microwave. I haven't used V05's hot oil treatment in years and can't remember whether it worked for me or not.
> 
> From the Crede line, I've used the MT and AT shampoos and the ER treatment. From Milbon, the makers of Crede, I've used the Liscio Crystal hair gloss (a light serum) and the Nigelle AX shampoo and treatment for heat damaged hair. The ER treatment is very good but it really works best with the Crede shampoo. The shampoo strengthens and smooths the hair and the treatment adds a protective film coating that helps retain moisture.


thanks raven.Crede is next on my PJ list.I found a 1.8 oz size for $9.15


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay, I woke up at 4 this morning to start on my hair. I deep conditioned with ORS replenishing for 3 hours, rinsed and rollersat with herbal essences long term relationship cream. I am approaching 8 weeks post and even though this stuff if THICK I am really loving it. My newgrowth feels really good and I got little curls sprounting everywere. I don't see any breakage, just a little shed hair. I got another 5 weeks to go.


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 6, 2008)

last night i did a sort of grapeseed oil treatment
 that i left on for a few hours
 rinsed w/ water for a good while and then did a conditioner rinse
 i dc'ed my twists for nearly 2 hours (no heat)
 and rinsed with cold water. 

 i then gently towel squeezed most of the water out
 added some of the same conditioner i used for the rinse
 and tried a bit of grapeseed oil for sealing

 next dc will be thursday or friday
 this time i'll use CON shampoo (w/ baking soda added)
 i'll eliminate the grapeseed oil treatment for this round
 but will use it again for sealing


----------



## Sassafrass (Feb 6, 2008)

_Okay I tried to ignore this thread since I'm in conrows right now and am continuing them as a protective style but I cannot ignore no more!  I would love to try this but is it possible to effectively DC while in cornrows?_


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2008)

Tonight I DC-ed on dry hair with Miss Keys 10 in 1, a little Africa's Best Hair Mayo and 1 vial of professional Biolage Fortetherapie all mixed up together and slathered it all over my hair and went under my dryer for 45 minutes. I haven't even washed it out yet.

Edit: Okay now that my DC is washed out, my hair is sooooft, too soft even though I am 8 weeks post relaxer tomorrow, so my next Dc will be purely protein base. I'll use Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor only for the next DC.

I firmly believe the softness was due to my (professional) Biolage fortetherapie ceramides. Boy I gatta remember to use these when I am about 14 weeks post, I know for sure I'll really need them then.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2008)

Sassafrass said:


> _Okay I tried to ignore this thread since I'm in conrows right now and am continuing them as a protective style but I cannot ignore no more! I would love to try this but is it possible to effectively DC while in cornrows?_


 
I don't wear cornrows but a few other ladies on the board does and I learned from reading other posts that they do dc with their cornrows and/or braids in. I believe they take certain precautions when doing so. I believe if you read some of the crown and glory techniques of hair care then you'll see and know how they are able to wash and dc effectively. I think there is a thread here somewhere on this technique, just do a search for it, okay? HTH.

By the way, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 6, 2008)

dc now with pantene breakage defense mask. tonight is cwc and I will be trying blended beauty's cleansing co...I sure hope it's good.


----------



## Sassafrass (Feb 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I don't wear cornrows but a few other ladies on the board does and I learned from reading other posts that they do dc with their cornrows and/or braids in. I believe they take certain precautions when doing so. I believe if you read some of the crown and glory techniques of hair care then you'll see and know how they are able to wash and dc effectively. I think there is a thread here somewhere on this technique, just do a search for it, okay? HTH.
> 
> By the way, welcome to the challenge.



_Thanks, I'll look into it!_


----------



## malachi74 (Feb 6, 2008)

Doing this challenge has made me realize I really HAVE to use heat to get the benefit of DCing. Some mornings I'll wake up and DC with no heat for an hour and my hair feels the same as before i put the dc in.  But on the days when I put heat to it and DC, OMG my hair stays soft and moisturized all week without too much fuss.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok ladies Im sat here with KMS curl hydrator again ( I just wanna finish this stuff  - but gosh theres so much in the tube!!!) under a plastic cap with my towel on. 
Im very tired and due to go out to a friends for lunch in just over half an hour but I really dont want to just wash this out!
As I took out my bun to apply the con my hair felt really  moist and soft, its never felt like that before so Im really happy at it. My new growth is really really soft and I cant keep my hands out of it (the newgrowth)!!

How is everyone else doing?
I may apply some more con when I get in tonight and sleep in it depending on how I am feeling about going to gym on saturday.

take care ladies

Uzz


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay so i got my Biolage Fortetherapie yesterday. 
I mixed one tube of this,some Wella Keratin oil,some Kenra mc,some Aveda DR,and some Pantene breakage defense(too much i know)!
I left it on,drove over my freinds' house and dc'ed over there. My hair was strong,moisturized,and had slip.Ceramides are a keeper.
I love the results,but next time i will probably use less condishes,as i tried to get the best of everything in there,but probably killed the benefits of something i'm sure.
I rinsed and then applied my leave-in and scarfed it up. I have a cute little scarf tied over the front of it today,hair parted in two and pinned up on either side.I will probably braid it back up today or tomorrow.
So my hair loves this,but i've been dc'ing with the dryer on medium heat just to err on the side of caution.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 8, 2008)

Yesterday I put Dove Advanced Care Intense Conditioner (I think that's what it's called) on dry hair, put on a plastic cap and got under  the dryer for an hour. Well, the kids started acting a fool, I had to cook dinner, clean the house, etc. Before I knew it, it was 1 am and I was too pooped to wash out the conditioner. I put a towel on my pillow and went to sleep. When I washed out in the morning, my hair was OH SO soft! It's never felt like this before, so smooth and soft, I can't keep my hands out of it! I've never done overnight conditioning before, but I'm definitely gonna keep it up! My hair feels FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Yesterday I put Dove Advanced Care Intense Conditioner (I think that's what it's called) on dry hair, put on a plastic cap and got under the dryer for an hour. Well, the kids started acting a fool, I had to cook dinner, clean the house, etc. Before I knew it, it was 1 am and I was too pooped to wash out the conditioner. I put a towel on my pillow and went to sleep. When I washed out in the morning, my hair was OH SO soft! It's never felt like this before, so smooth and soft, I can't keep my hands out of it! *I've never done overnight conditioning before, but I'm definitely gonna keep it up! My hair feels FANTASTIC!!!*


 
Wow Tiffers, I've never done this at all but now I think I'll try it seeing that you got good results from it. Perhaps I'll wait until I am like 12 weeks post relaxer or longer.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow Tiffers, I've never done this at all but now I think I'll try it seeing that you got good results from it. Perhaps I'll wait until I am like 12 weeks post relaxer or longer.



YES! Try it! I really can't believe how my hair feels right now. I don't know if it's because I used heat first, but I don't think that's it. After I used heat, my hair felt okay under the bag (I LOVE squishing my hair around under the bag when conditioner's on it  ) but after I woke up, my hair felt really soft when I squished the bag around


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am conditioning tonight for maybe 2 hours or so with Joico Moisture balm or Pantene...I haven't decided yet.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am conditioning tonight for maybe 2 hours or so with Joico Moisture balm or Pantene...I haven't decided yet.



Gym, I went on ebay looking for the Joico Balm and that stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!! The cheapest I found was 20 bucks for 32 oz, how much do you pay? You made me wanna try this stuff sooo bad, I think I'm gonna go ahead and get it. I gotsta get my hands on that super Kenra!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 8, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Gym, I went on ebay looking for the Joico Balm and that stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!! The cheapest I found was 20 bucks for 32 oz, how much do you pay? You made me wanna try this stuff sooo bad, I think I'm gonna go ahead and get it. I gotsta get my hands on that super Kenra!



I paid like 14 bucks for the 8oz tube......I can send you some to try first if you want.


----------



## Mortons (Feb 8, 2008)

DCing a lot is making my curls pop


----------



## tiffers (Feb 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I paid like 14 bucks for the 8oz tube......I can send you some to try first if you want.



 That's so nice of you!!! I'd love to try it first, but it's so dang expensive, I'd feel really bad taking away from your stash


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 8, 2008)

tiffers said:


> That's so nice of you!!! I'd love to try it first, but it's so dang expensive, I'd feel really bad taking away from your stash



Let me let you in a little secret......*whispers* I have 4 tubes of it


----------



## tiffers (Feb 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Let me let you in a little secret......*whispers* I have 4 tubes of it



Gym, ya big pj!!! 

In that case, I don't feel so bad


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 9, 2008)

I ended up using Kenra for 3 hours last night....My hair is like


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm hoping to deep condition tomorrow. I missed doing it earlier this week and I flat ironed twice in the last five days so I know I really need a good deep condition.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anybody ever successfully DC with heat with cheapie cons? I have one more use of VO5 (sux ) and I want to use it up.  Should I give it a shot?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 9, 2008)

I dc'ed on dry hair tonight. I used AO Blue Green Algae mask, washed with a moisturizing shampoo mixed with baking soda and rinsed with Avocado Rinse (Dominican) my hair felt nice and was easy to detangle. I'm noticing a lot less broken hair(s) and more shed hair. I'm happy with this challenge, it's simple.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 10, 2008)

_*Checking in...*_

_*At 6:55 a.m. - I rinsed out my overnight conditioning mix (I think it was only 8 hours, I got a late start), clarified with diluted VO5 Kiwi & Lime poo and Kiwi & Lime conditioner, rinsed...*_

_*at 7:35 a.m. applied deep conditioning hair banger mix of Pantene BD Mask, AVEDA DR/Brilliant and Joico...as of now...it's been on for almost an hour....this will be on for quite a few more hours...*_

_*I need to run to the supermarket and do a load of laundry...since it's cold...I can play it off and just pull my hat over my plastic cap*_..   

_*multi-tasking*_

_*Once rinsed out...that's it for the week.*_


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Does anybody ever successfully DC with heat with cheapie cons? I have one more use of VO5 (sux ) and I want to use it up. Should I give it a shot?


 
Do you have any silk amino acid to put a few drops in it? I think that the cheapie conditioners are too light for dc-ing but if you add a little help with it, it might work.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 10, 2008)

jamila...try it with some heat...lots of us here have had seen the cons work better with heat and longer time. Maybe add SAA like Aggie said or add some oil to it.

I sat in the steam and sauna for 1.5 hours today with herbal essences rainforest con for dry hair...The purple one...and even though I havent rinsed it off I can feel that it feels amazing!! (had to pull up into bun so I could get out the gym).
Im hoping to just rinse off and do nothing with it.
I did that yesterday but only left on for 40 mins and my hair was super super super shiny today...and my hair is not usually shiny.
Shall let you ladies know

Mo you are seriously dedictaed...6.55???? no way no how am I getting up that early....
lol

take care ladies

Uzz


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 10, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> jamila...try it with some heat...lots of us here have had seen the cons work better with heat and longer time. Maybe add SAA like Aggie said or add some oil to it.
> 
> I sat in the steam and sauna for 1.5 hours today with herbal essences rainforest con for dry hair...The purple one...and even though I havent rinsed it off I can feel that it feels amazing!! (had to pull up into bun so I could get out the gym).
> Im hoping to just rinse off and do nothing with it.
> ...


 

 _*I'm trying to maximize time this weekend...*_

_*and..*_

_*When the weather turns warm and I start going to the gym more often on the weekends at my job, I'm definitely going to try the conditioning in the sauna thing so I can do it at my leisure -- I know that hair must feel so good afterwards...*_


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay I just washed clarified with my Fast and Elucence clarifying shampoo. Then I treated for 40 minutes with Schwarzkopf Bonacure Smooth Express mixed with some UBH conditioner and a little Aphogee Reconstructor (added protein to strengthen my hair) as I will be putting a sew-in this afternoon for about 5 or 6 weeks. 

Then I proceeded to DC with Kenra moisturizing conditioner for an hour. My sew in is due in 4 hours so I am going to let it air dry until then. Don't worry ladies, I still intend to Dc with my sew-in but I will reduce it to twice a week instead of 3 times.

Editing: I decided to rollerset instead, don't ask coz I don't even know why seeing that I'm getting a sew-in put in today.


----------



## clever (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a kenra quickie today for 20 minutes


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2008)

Jamilah, I tried dc'ing with Suave Tropical Coconut, cause I love it to co wash with. When I dc'ed with it--  I used heat, too  Maybe add some SAA or oil to to, hopefully that'll make it better

I dc'ed with HE Long Term Relationship last night and I LURVE it! It made my hair so soft and detangled. And the leave in?  I only have the leave in on my hair, and my hair is soooo soft and has a beautiful shine to it


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 10, 2008)

dc now with avocado and mayo my goal is to go 2 hours but I may go 4(depending on how busy I get).


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 10, 2008)

i took my twists out between yesterday and today
 and i'm going to cleanse and dc really good tonight
 so i can re-do my hair. 
 i'd better get started on it soon
 dont have much time. 
 i'll report back when i'm done on exactly what i did.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 10, 2008)

I conditioned for an hour on dry hair with Aubrey's GPB. Then used a herbal hair wash and rinse. I'm sitting under the dryer now with a roller set. I hope it comes out ok.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone else daydream about which conditioners they're gonna use? I'm sitting here imagining myself using different conditioners and fantasizing about the outcome 

I can't WAIT till tomorow


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 10, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Does anyone else daydream about which conditioners they're gonna use? I'm sitting here imagining myself using different conditioners and fantasizing about the outcome
> 
> I can't WAIT till tomorow



 Actually yes....I am planning out my wash tonight. I wasn't schelduled to do wash tonight but I think my hair needs a little protein so I am gonna go ahead and do it.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes tiffers!!
Im only going to the gym for a short workout but an planning on spending over an hour in the steam or sauna to get my hair pampered!!!

Im planning on using my pantene triple amino con again my hair LOVED that. I may have to go back to Pantene my hair responds so well to it and that way I can hopefully limit my pj'ism!

Uzz


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 11, 2008)

Any natural 4Bs on this challenge? how do u style ur hair after each DC session...Im thinking about joining but since my hair shrinks all the way to my scalp and wash n go's dont look good on me...im wondering how ill pull this off...
Maybe if my hair was a lil bit longer...I only have about 7-7.5 in of hair that shrinks to 2 in when washed


----------



## tiffers (Feb 11, 2008)

Today I woke up really early to chelate my hair since I relaxed a week ago. Then I put Freemans Sea Kelp Nourishing Moisture Conditioner on, covered with a plastic cap and went back to sleep. Woke up, made the kids breakfast and sat under the dryer for an hour. When I washed the conditioner out, my hair felt so soft and smooth. Then the Herbal Essence leave in just put it over the top. Man, that's some good leave in conditioner! My hair is soooo happy!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2008)

I deep conditioned last night but my wash was a disaster....I knew what I did wrong and I should have known better. Anyway, my hair ended up looking good so everything is all good. Washing again Wednesday to get back on track


----------



## tiffers (Feb 11, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I deep conditioned last night but my wash was a disaster....I knew what I did wrong and I should have known better. Anyway, my hair ended up looking good so everything is all good. Washing again Wednesday to get back on track



Oh no! What happened? Why'd it go so bad?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Do you have any silk amino acid to put a few drops in it? I think that the cheapie conditioners are too light for dc-ing but if you add a little help with it, it might work.


 
Thanks Aggie, Rachique and Tiffers!  I don't have SAA but I will try adding some olive oil.  I forgot about that!  I'm really trying to focus on using up all this cheapie stuff that doesn't work.  That way I can enjoy all my staples (Aveda, Joico, Hot Sexy Hair) without guilt!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 11, 2008)

sitting here now with pantene breakage defense mask now.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 11, 2008)

Did what I said I would last night in the sauna/steam for an hour and 20 mins with Herbal essences fruit fusions for dry hair. Purple one...I think in my last post I said it was rainforest one but it wasnt sorry!

hair is very soft and smells nice too!!

Uzz


----------



## LayneJ (Feb 11, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> Any natural 4Bs on this challenge? how do u style ur hair after each DC session...Im thinking about joining but since my hair shrinks all the way to my scalp and wash n go's dont look good on me...im wondering how ill pull this off...
> Maybe if my hair was a lil bit longer...I only have about 7-7.5 in of hair that shrinks to 2 in when washed


 
I know this doesn't help much, but since I'm on the Wig Challenge, I put my hair into 4 braids, then slap on a wig. 

I know what you mean about shrinkage, though. Would it be possible for you to pull your hair into a puff? That's what I usually did to my hair when I wasn't wearing wigs, and I have the same amount of hair you do, if not less. 

HTH!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oh no! What happened? Why'd it go so bad?



I messed up and used a protein treatment that was too strong and I should have known better. Tangles, shedding, stickiness, hard hair the works It took hours to fix.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I messed up and used a protein treatment that was too strong and I should have known better. Tangles, shedding, stickiness, hard hair the works It took hours to fix.


 
Wow Gymfreak, I'm glad you got it fixed honey.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2008)

tishee said:


> sitting here now with pantene breakage defense mask now.


 
Tishee, this mask is absolutely delishious.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Does anyone else daydream about which conditioners they're gonna use? I'm sitting here imagining myself using different conditioners and fantasizing about the outcome
> 
> I can't WAIT till tomorow


 
Me me, I do, I do, all the time.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Thanks Aggie, Rachique and Tiffers!  I don't have SAA but I will try adding some olive oil. I forgot about that!  I'm really trying to focus on using up all this cheapie stuff that doesn't work. That way I can enjoy all my staples (Aveda, Joico, Hot Sexy Hair) without guilt!


 
You're quite welcomed Jamila75. Well it's only until you finish off the last drops of the cheapie, so it shouldn't be too bad. The added oil should help a little.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow Gymfreak, I'm glad you got it fixed honey.



Thanks Aggie. I was NOT going to be until I got it right. I can't wait to rewash and condition soon.


----------



## sareca (Feb 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Me me, I do, I do, all the time.



Same here.  This weekend I tried one I'd never DC'd with before... Pantene Nourishing Mask. It was awesome. I'm using that one again tonight.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 12, 2008)

I went ahead and rewashed my hair today with joico moisture recovery shampoo. After an hour of Kenra and I happy again


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Minny said:


> I know this doesn't help much, but since I'm on the Wig Challenge, I put my hair into 4 braids, then slap on a wig.
> 
> I know what you mean about shrinkage, though. Would it be possible for you to pull your hair into a puff? That's what I usually did to my hair when I wasn't wearing wigs, and I have the same amount of hair you do, if not less.
> 
> HTH!


 

Yea i have yet to find a wig that doesnt look to wiggy on me and i cant get my wet 4B into a puff  without stretching it out 1st   but thanx for tryna help Minny!!!


----------



## malachi74 (Feb 12, 2008)

The PJ in me sent me once again to walgreens to stroll the hair isle like a crackhead in search of a cheapie-but-goodie. I bought that new "Olive Oil Bioinfusion Deep Conditioning Treatment". I used it for my DC last night and rinsing it out, my hair felt like a dream, but after blotting with my towel my hair felt alittle weird...stretched and maybe a bit sticky? This morning it felt nice and soft but I'm nervous about using it for tomorrow.


----------



## LABETT (Feb 12, 2008)

sareca said:


> Same here.  This weekend I tried one I'd never DC'd with before... Pantene Nourishing Mask. It was awesome. I'm using that one again tonight.


Same Here. I am a conditioner Junkie.
I have the Pantene Nourishing Mask in my stash along with the Pantene R&N Mask which I have never tried. 
I hope my hair likes it too my wash day is tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2008)

sareca said:


> Same here. This weekend I tried one I'd never DC'd with before... *Pantene Nourishing Mask. It was awesome. I'm using that one again tonight*.


 
Dang sareca, don't do this to me, I'm desperately trying to get this PJ demon soldier under control. He is not standing down. i'm thinkin' Ima have to go shoot em myself - not waiting for the enemy to do it this time.


----------



## malachi74 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey ladies, are you all shampooing b4 each DC?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 12, 2008)

malachi74 said:


> Hey ladies, are you all shampooing b4 each DC?



Yes, I do.


----------



## sareca (Feb 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Dang sareca, don't do this to me, I'm desperately trying to get this PJ demon soldier under control. He is not standing down. i'm thinkin' Ima have to go shoot em myself - not waiting for the enemy to do it this time.



Yeah girl, you might have to bust a cap. :gunner7:


----------



## sareca (Feb 12, 2008)

malachi74 said:


> Hey ladies, are you all shampooing b4 each DC?



No, my hair hates shampoo. I only shampoo once every 4-6 weeks. I've started doing baking soda rinses every week.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 13, 2008)

malachi74 said:


> Hey ladies, are you all shampooing b4 each DC?



Nope. Once a week I wash with poo and dc on damp hair. The other days, I dc on dry hair and just rinse and go about my day


----------



## tiffers (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay ladies, I kind of have a dilemma here. Ever since joining this challenge, my hair has been unbelievably soft, smooth, light and moisturized. It's never felt this wonderful before. I'm starting to think that it might be too soft. I don't think I'm overconditioning because my hair isn't stretching or breaking or anything. My hair just feels so fantastic and it's kind of too good to be true. I keep thinking ''is this how my hair's SUPPOSED to feel?'' I can't keep my hands out of it! I'm thinking of using Nexxus Emergencee to see if this is the real deal, but my hair hates protein and always breaks when I use it, so I don't know. 

Anyone else have hair that's transforming into something super soft and managable? It's like I have someone else's hair on my head! Is this normal, or should I try the protein?


----------



## tiffers (Feb 13, 2008)

malachi74 said:


> The PJ in me sent me once again to walgreens to stroll the hair isle like a crackhead in search of a cheapie-but-goodie. I bought that new "Olive Oil Bioinfusion Deep Conditioning Treatment". I used it for my DC last night and rinsing it out, my hair felt like a dream, but after blotting with my towel my hair felt alittle weird...stretched and maybe a bit sticky? This morning it felt nice and soft but I'm nervous about using it for tomorrow.



I don't like any of those crappy Bioinfusion products. Straight garbage


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh god I too am a conditioner junkie...I strol the aisle at one shop without actually looking at it...its straight in front of the tills and them ladies MUST know me...its bad!! So i walk slowly and just glance at the products whils looking down....
lol
Im doing what tiffers does and am holding off on pooing and just doing so once a week, dc'ing on dry hair at all other times!

I did the herbal essences again last night! Its good but not as wonderful as my pantene...which i stocked up again from poundland!!!

I have noticed a little shedding/breakage which I never have before so I will keep an eye on that!

Hope everybody is doing well...
Uzz


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2008)

*Tiffers,* my hair has become super soft too and I love it because I'm stretching my relaxer and I'm attempting 26 weeks so I need my hair soft as long as possible. I have noticed though that when I clarify and use a protein treatment that it seems harder (only for a short while of course) because right afterwards I use a moisturizing DC again. I love how strong and silky my hair feels. It certainly looks healthier too.

*Rachique,* are you using any protein treatment at all for the breakage? If not, you might need to and/or simply reduce DC-ing to twice a week instead of 3 times a week. Also, if you are experience excess shedding, incorporate some type of garlic treatment in your regiment like Alter Ego garlic treatment or Nutrine garlic poo and condish.

If these are not readily available try crushing 7 or 8 cloves of garlic and add it to 2oz extra virgin olive oil, heat in microwave oven for about 12 - 15 seconds and apply as a pre-poo for half an hour with a plastic cap on. This mixture has a very strong smell but it helps to reduce excess shedding and most importantly, it works. This can be repeated for 3 or 4 washes. I would even encourage you to do it for about 3 weeks or so. Wash with clarifying poo and dc as normal. Luckily, the garlic scent goes away after pooing. Again for breakage simply use a protein-based treatment.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 13, 2008)

OT - _*Aggie....really admiring your goal to hit a 26 week stretch*_. 

_I've been going back in forth in my mind to do the same for the first time...I sense that I will punk out at 14 weeks......but I keep hope alive.. _


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> OT - _*Aggie....really admiring your goal to hit a 26 week stretch*_.
> 
> _I've been going back in forth in my mind to do the same for the first time*...I sense that I will punk out at 14 weeks*......but I keep hope alive.. _


 
  Gurl, join me, I need company anyways.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Gurl, join me, I need company anyways.


 



_*Me and my new growth will have a talk at the end of March and come to *__*a decision....will keep you posted*_..


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 13, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Me and my new growth will have a talk at the end of March and come to *__*a decision....will keep you posted*_..


 
Funny!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> *Rachique,* are you using any protein treatment at all for the breakage? If not, you might need to and/or simply reduce DC-ing to twice a week instead of 3 times a week. Also, if you are experience excess shedding, incorporate some type of garlic treatment in your regiment like Alter Ego garlic treatment or Nutrine garlic poo and condish.
> 
> If these are not readily available try crushing 7 or 8 cloves of garlic and add it to 2oz extra virgin olive oil, heat in microwave oven for about 12 - 15 seconds and apply as a pre-poo for half an hour with a plastic cap on. This mixture has a very strong smell but it helps to reduce excess shedding and most importantly, it works. This can be repeated for 3 or 4 washes. I would even encourage you to do it for about 3 weeks or so. Wash with clarifying poo and dc as normal. Luckily, the garlic scent goes away after pooing. Again for breakage simply use a protein-based treatment.



Hey Aggie
Thanks, I do use a mild protein triple amino pantene and nearly all the cons I have have wheat proteins in. The only thing I can think of is the sap moss had too much protein for my hair. 
I havent seen the garlic cons anywhere but I will have a look for them. I think I will add the apHogee 2 min treatment to my wash today to see if that helps. I will post a pic of the bits that came out of my hair, its very strange to see!

I may try the garlic when I have a day off work...if I can get a day off work!
lol
Thanks Aggie

take care

Uzz


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Hey Aggie
> Thanks, I do use a mild protein triple amino pantene and nearly all the cons I have have wheat proteins in. *The only thing I can think of is the sap moss had too much protein for my hair. *
> I havent seen the garlic cons anywhere but I will have a look for them. I think I will add the apHogee 2 min treatment to my wash today to see if that helps. I will post a pic of the bits that came out of my hair, its very strange to see!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I heard that the Sap Moss is rough on people's hair  but great on others. My hair strands are too fine for it so I never even considered using it. I think I'll purchase the Nexxus Emergencee and use once a month or so and alternate that with my Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor.

My hair is doing great s far though. I'm currently 9 weeks post relaxer and it's getting tougher to stretch longer but I just put in a sew-in few a few weeks to make my stretch easier. I'll continue to wash and DC with it.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Yeah, I heard that the Sap Moss is rough on people's hair  but great on others. My hair strands are too fine for it so I never even considered using it. I think I'll purchase the Nexxus Emergencee and use once a month or so and alternate that with my Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor.
> 
> My hair is doing great s far though. I'm currently 9 weeks post relaxer and it's getting tougher to stretch longer but I just put in a sew-in few a few weeks to make my stretch easier. I'll continue to wash and DC with it.



Really?
My hair felt amazing when I used it but its the only new thing in my hair collection/regime so its the only thing i can really blame.
hmmm


I didnt do a protein recon today got busy but I will do it this weekend may even venture into the steam/sauna with it.

Tiffers:
My hair is very soft also and I thought it was stronger too ...lol...i guess not!
My hair wont stay in a bun for longer than an hour it just keeps slipping out!


I need to relax again because my hair is going wild in the steam room, but I am so tempted to make it to one year...Which will be in June....Im not sure I can hang though! Im itching to get it done...


Uzz


----------



## gelati (Feb 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> *Tiffers,* my hair has become super soft too and I love it because I'm stretching my relaxer and I'm attempting 26 weeks so I need my hair soft as long as possible. I have noticed though that when I clarify and use a protein treatment that it seems harder (only for a short while of course) because right afterwards I use a moisturizing DC again. I love how strong and silky my hair feels. It certainly looks healthier too.
> 
> *Rachique,* are you using any protein treatment at all for the breakage? If not, you might need to and/or simply reduce DC-ing to twice a week instead of 3 times a week. Also, if you are experience excess shedding, incorporate some type of garlic treatment in your regiment like Alter Ego garlic treatment or Nutrine garlic poo and condish.
> 
> ...


----------



## sareca (Feb 14, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Okay ladies, I kind of have a dilemma here. Ever since joining this challenge, my hair has been unbelievably soft, smooth, light and moisturized. It's never felt this wonderful before. I'm starting to think that it might be too soft. I don't think I'm overconditioning because my hair isn't stretching or breaking or anything. My hair just feels so fantastic and it's kind of too good to be true. I keep thinking ''is this how my hair's SUPPOSED to feel?'' I can't keep my hands out of it! I'm thinking of using Nexxus Emergencee to see if this is the real deal, but my hair hates protein and always breaks when I use it, so I don't know.
> 
> * Anyone else have hair that's transforming into something super soft and managable? It's like I have someone else's hair on my head! Is this normal, or should I try the protein?*



I feel ya.   But there's no way I'm using protein. I think it's supposed to feel like that.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2008)

gelati said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > *Tiffers,* my hair has become super soft too and I love it because I'm stretching my relaxer and I'm attempting 26 weeks so I need my hair soft as long as possible. I have noticed though that when I clarify and use a protein treatment that it seems harder (only for a short while of course) because right afterwards I use a moisturizing DC again. I love how strong and silky my hair feels. It certainly looks healthier too.
> ...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 14, 2008)

I deep conditioned today with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm for an hour. I dried under a dryer and lightly flat ironed.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 14, 2008)

gelati said:


> I'm having some breakage every time I deep condition. It's scaring me a little bit!!!! I was only deep conditioning once a week and now I added another day. I'm air drying and then I wear my hair slick back in a bun for my half wigs. I only see breakage when I detangle my hair while wet. I have a couple of big bottles of *Duo Tex*, how can I use this protein in my hair(like every other wash, or once a week, or every other week).



I wonder why this is happening...is it because the hair is damamged anyway and the rest of the hair gang dont want it cuz the hair gang is now super soft and fab???
hmmmm


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 17, 2008)

I am just now going to the sauna to give my hair a treat. Im not using the HH anymore i had  a reaction to it my ears were on fire as was my face and neck!!!

Im going to apply apHogee 2 mins treatment and see if it helps with the breakage Ive had. I still cant bring myself round to trying the garlic thing because I havent had a day off work yet where I can just stay at home.

Is everybody else still here?

Uzz


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I deep conditioned today with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm for an hour. I dried under a dryer and lightly flat ironed.


I love this stuff, I just ordered a couple of tubes from Ebay.  I was just thinking that I need to up my DC's I've been just co-washing and going...but that's not going to be best over the long run. I need incentive to DC because my hair is short now I think I'm just being lazy about it.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I love this stuff, I just ordered a couple of tubes from Ebay.  I was just thinking that I need to up my DC's I've been just co-washing and going...but that's not going to be best over the long run. I need incentive to DC because my hair is short now I think I'm just being lazy about it.



Hey girl
If I add your name to the challenge is that incentive enough?? I'll make ure name in red or purple...sorry cant do lights...but red is the closest I can get... 

Uzz


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 17, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Hey girl
> If I add your name to the challenge is that incentive enough?? I'll make ure name in red or purple...sorry cant do lights...but red is the closest I can get...
> 
> Uzz


Red will work!! I just posted in my journal to remind my self that I am now DCing 2x per week....I'll remember to come back here to read this thread and I'll put it in my siggy!! LOL...I get really busy during the week so it's almost like I need a script to remember to care for myself during my work week days!!  

Thank you for adding me!! I am going to do a DC today as a matter of fact!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2008)

Today I dc-ed on dry hair with my Suave Humectant. It cmae out nice but not as soft as my other deepp conditioners. I guess I was looking for the slip, but there wasn't any. I'll mix it with a little jojoba oil next time and see what happens.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 17, 2008)

*A superb deep conditioner is Fantasia IC Creme Moisturizer.

Here's my review.
* Today was another first-time experiement with Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Creme Moisturizer. "100% Effective" is a pretty strong claim for a product with such a frugal price! It has Castor Oil and the Aloe Vera for moisture, with Keratin Amino Acids and Yeast for strength. But, the best part of this deep conditioner is the that it also has essential oils that I use to grow hair. For instance, Nettle and Rosemary are both seen on the list.
 To say that this product is 100% effective is a bit of a stretch, but I do like how soft and smooth my hair is. I have seen much less breakage and only shedded hairs. So, who knows? Maybe it does work as well as the label claims! Either way, for the price, this is a definite repurchase!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Hey Tiffers:

I, too have noticed my hair has gotten very soft to the touch. It's also very flowy. I mean, Victoria Secret, Air-through-hair-model type hair. So, you're not the only one dealing with the super soft hair. Also, my combs (K-Cutter) glides through my hair)
*


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 17, 2008)

I am sitting under the dryer now with my deep conditioner in. I used Grow shampoo for my scalp, Alow Rid right after, then towel-dried and applied Kerastase Masquintense for the deep condition.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 17, 2008)

_*About to rinse out my overnight mix, poo bar, then do deep conditioning mix for at least five hours.*_

**thumbs up**


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 17, 2008)

A Big Shout Out to all my DCing sista's...

I'm DCing with ORS Replinishing Pack under a 20 year old heating cap that I think just tried to tell me it needs replacing.  I had it on medium it, felt like high, I turned it down to low and I think it got hotter 

Ya'll didn't tell me DCing could be hazardous to my health!! 

Well I have another excuse to go to Sally's and use that 15% off coupon!


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 17, 2008)

i dc'ed last night.  

 for about...5 hours? maybe?  3 to 5?  i cant recall when i took it off. lol.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 17, 2008)

DCed last night. I used a henna gloss for 2 hours (Henna is so last year) shampooed and Deeped conditioned with KeraCare Humecto. My hair felt strong and soft.


----------



## nijilah (Feb 17, 2008)

I would like to join.
I work out hard at least 3 times a week so this will be great.  I was actually going to start a routine like this in the spring when it warms up because I air dry my hair.

Anyway, I will work out, pick up the kids, apply a deep conditioner (Lustrasilk in the green jar, avocado and olive oil, or ghee butter), leave in until the kids go to bed, cowash out, plait, and sleep.  

Works for me!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> A Big Shout Out to all my DCing sista's...
> 
> I'm DCing with ORS Replinishing Pack under a 20 year old heating cap that I think just tried to tell me it needs replacing. I had it on medium it, felt like high, I turned it down to low and I think it got hotter
> 
> ...


 

Mine is probably 6-8 years old and I'm trying to get to 20+. If I start to see sparks then I'll give it up.


----------



## sareca (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang! Now my hair is over-conditioned.  *sigh*  I found a compromise tho. I used Silicon Mix per instructions (2-3 minutes) and my hair came out perfect!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 17, 2008)

sareca said:


> Dang! Now my hair is over-conditioned.  *sigh* I found a compromise tho. I used Silicon Mix per instructions (2-3 minutes) and my hair came out perfect!


 
I'm not officially on this challenge, but I am dcing on dry hair with heat 1 - 2 times per week.  I try to mix up the conditioners depending upon what my hair is doing.  I prefer moisturizing cons, but if I just got a perm, or if my hair is feeling soft, or I'm preparing for a highlights TU, I'll do a moisturizing protein next time (like Aveda DR or Joico K-Pak).  

I plan on doing healthy sexy hair pumpkin puree in 15 minutes (it's a moisturizing masque that smells like pumpkin pie).


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 17, 2008)

I dced the other day and my newgrowth is finally back under control.

Hey Jamila, how is that pumpkin stuff...it smells yummy. Is it any good?


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 17, 2008)

Well my dc with the 2 min recon went really well!!
My hair is a little less soft...and funnily thats not a bad thing! It feels so much stronger and I had no breakage or anything today. I aplied it to dry hair went to the sauna/steam for one hour and then just rinsed...wwooooooowwwww


Love it

Uzz


----------



## gelati (Feb 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> gelati said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gelati,
> ...


----------



## gelati (Feb 17, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> I wonder why this is happening...is it because *the hair is damamged anyway* and the rest of the hair gang dont want it cuz the hair gang is now super soft and fab???
> hmmmm


 
I agree, I think if it is damaged and it can't hold on.  It's going to leave anyway!!!!  I've learned my lesson!!!!  I will never get cocky again and not take care of my hair!!!!


----------



## sareca (Feb 17, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I'm not officially on this challenge, but I am dcing on dry hair with heat 1 - 2 times per week.  I try to mix up the conditioners depending upon what my hair is doing.  I prefer moisturizing cons, but if I just got a perm, or if my hair is feeling soft, or I'm preparing for a highlights TU, I'll do a moisturizing protein next time (like Aveda DR or Joico K-Pak).
> 
> I plan on doing healthy sexy hair pumpkin puree in 15 minutes (it's a moisturizing masque that smells like pumpkin pie).



Yeah, I think I need to start back on the light-med protein but not do a whole hour... maybe just 10-15 minutes...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2008)

gelati said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Aggie!!!! I will pick some up tomorrow, because this breakage is driving me crazy!!!!
> ...


----------



## naijaGal (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I know it's a bit late but I'd like to join this challenge. I sort of DC every other day already when I'm not lazy. I've come to the conclusion that my hair thrives if it gets water daily. So when I'm not poo'ing or DC'ing I just run warm water mixed with olive and emu oil over my hair. I don't know but I think if I use just water my hair could end up feeling dry.

Anyway, i'm in. Better late than never.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2008)

naijaGal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know it's a bit late but I'd like to join this challenge. I sort of DC every other day already when I'm not lazy. I've come to the conclusion that my hair thrives if it gets water daily. So when I'm not poo'ing or DC'ing I just run warm water mixed with olive and emu oil over my hair. I don't know but I think if I use just water my hair could end up feeling dry.
> 
> *Anyway, i'm in. Better late than never*.


 
You said it right NaijaGal. Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I dced the other day and my newgrowth is finally back under control.
> 
> Hey Jamila, how is that pumpkin stuff...it smells yummy. Is it any good?


 
Yes it does smell yummy.  I DC'd with it for several hours.  I'm about to rinse out then poo and con with Sap Moss.  I'll report back tomorrow with the results. 

I also have the pumpkin leave in and it is nice.  Note, this stuff is expensive.   I bought it when I had a 40% Trade Secret coupon.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 18, 2008)

gelati said:


> I agree, I think if it is damaged and it can't hold on.  It's going to leave anyway!!!!  I've learned my lesson!!!!  I will never get cocky again and not take care of my hair!!!!



Yup you are so right! I have not looked after my hair since the summer!!! I have been really bad and just neglected it...But no more...Im with you gelati!

Naija...welcome girl that oil/water rinse sounds good....hmmmm
Thanks for sharing

Uzz


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 18, 2008)

I washed again last night. 10 minutes with a silk fusion sleek and shine conditioning pack, 30 minutes with Kenra


----------



## tiffers (Feb 18, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I washed again last night. 10 minutes with a *silk fusion sleek and shine conditioning pack*, 30 minutes with Kenra



Oooh, that sounds like a good one!! What brand is it? Is it any good?


----------



## tiffers (Feb 18, 2008)

I've discovered that my hair doesn't respond too well to dc'ing without heat. I tried overnight conditioning without using heat first, and it didn't turn out too great. So last night I put on some Organix Shea Butter con and sat under the dryer for about 45 minutes and went to bed. It's still on my head cause I'm being a lazy cow today  So I'll report back after I wash it out

Jamila, have you used the Long Term Relationship yet?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oooh, that sounds like a good one!! What brand is it? Is it any good?



I said sleek and shine but really the brand is Smooth and shine. Ya know the compnay that makes that serum. You see it CVS and stores like that all of the time. Well they have this silk fusion line. It comes in little packets. It also has glitter in it which I like You should see the packets at a drugstore or walmart. Great when you need a shot of gentle but effective protein. My hair soaks this stuff up!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 18, 2008)

I havent dc'd since um...sunday...which was actually only yesterday but it seems like years ago.
But my hair is so soft. Ive always been afraid of hard core protein treatments and have pretty much avoided like the plague but wow my hair is so soft after using the apHogee 2 min recon and it just wont stay in a bun (again) at all.

Aggie and the rest thanks for the recommendation

Uzz


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 18, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> I havent dc'd since um...sunday...which was actually only yesterday but it seems like years ago.
> But my hair is so soft. Ive always been afraid of hard core protein treatments and have pretty much avoided like the plague but wow my hair is so soft after using the apHogee 2 min recon and it just wont stay in a bun (again) at all.
> 
> Aggie and the rest thanks for the recommendation
> ...



*whatever, witcho white gir hairl


That's cute tho. Yea, I've notice a hufe change in texture to a look of softness. And when I baggy... WHOA! my hair feels like a pack of yaki weave.*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> I havent dc'd since um...sunday...which was actually only yesterday but it seems like years ago.
> But my hair is so soft. Ive always been afraid of hard core protein treatments and have pretty much avoided like the plague but wow my hair is so soft after using the apHogee 2 min recon and it just wont stay in a bun (again) at all.
> 
> Aggie and the rest thanks for the recommendation
> ...


 
You're welcomed Rachique.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 18, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *whatever, witcho white gir hairl
> 
> 
> That's cute tho. Yea, I've notice a hufe change in texture to a look of softness. And when I baggy... WHOA! my hair feels like a pack of yaki weave.*



No you didn't say yaki weave! You are crazy!!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 18, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I said sleek and shine but really the brand is Smooth and shine. Ya know the compnay that makes that serum. You see it CVS and stores like that all of the time. Well they have this silk fusion line. It comes in little packets. It also has glitter in it which I like You should see the packets at a drugstore or walmart. Great when you need a shot of gentle but effective protein. My hair soaks this stuff up!



Oooh, I like glitter 

I'm gonna have to see if they have this at CVS. Ever since this challenge started, I've been OBSESSED with buying conditioners and I have a ridiculous amount of CVS points to show for it


----------



## Traycee (Feb 18, 2008)

My hair is really loving this challenge.......This is something I will never stop doing now ....My hair has never been so soft...I did a flexi-rod set last week and my hair has never had so much bounce and body.....


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oooh, I like glitter
> 
> I'm gonna have to see if they have this at CVS.* Ever since this challenge started, I've been OBSESSED with buying conditioners* and I have a ridiculous amount of CVS points to show for it


 

I myself can certainly attest to this Tiffers. I get all goo ga ga everytime I go in any BSS store and look at the variety of conditioners on the shelves. I'm all condish-struck. 

I don't know what to so with myself sometimes, but hey I"m in love with good deep conditioners, especially those highly recommended on this board. I think I have more than 50 conditioners to date.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2008)

I dilute poo-washed my weave tonight and put a watered down silicone-free cheapie conditioner through my hair and the weave and washed it out soon after. I didn't feel like dc-ing tonight as I am really tired today. I did clean my hair however and for me that's enough for now and I will make up for this, but later. That's my up[date for now. Good night ladies - to bed I go.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 18, 2008)

I rinsed out the Organix conditioner and me no likey  It made my hair dry and tangled, thank goodness I had my trusty LTR leave in, or my hair woulda been a disaster

I've been putting off using this, I just had a feeling that my hair wouldn't like it, and I felt kinda nervous using it. I shoulda listed to my instincts


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 19, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *whatever, witcho white gir hairl
> 
> 
> That's cute tho. Yea, I've notice a hufe change in texture to a look of softness. And when I baggy... WHOA! my hair feels like a pack of yaki weave.*



 

You been talkin to my friend aint chya
lmao
Ima bout to do that silly hair tossing thing that white folk do tho...lmao

and girl you better watch out...start saying yaki too loud ima be up there with a scissors....How long is your hair???


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I've discovered that my hair doesn't respond too well to dc'ing without heat. I tried overnight conditioning without using heat first, and it didn't turn out too great. So last night I put on some Organix Shea Butter con and sat under the dryer for about 45 minutes and went to bed. It's still on my head cause I'm being a lazy cow today  So I'll report back after I wash it out
> 
> Jamila, *have you used the Long Term Relationship yet?*




That wasn't for me,but shoot I HAVE

Thank you sooo much! All i have to say is that this is where its at

I don't know how many times i have used this stuff since i bought it.
It was on sale evrywhere thisweekend,so i took that as i sign that i was to buy it

I picked up the last two bottles at Kroger.
I think that the raspberry juice is to thank for the product being so good.
I have dc'ed,co-washed,and used this as a leave in since i bought it

Thanks!!!
I dc'ed with this mixed with some grapeseed oil(my new staple oil!Perfect for my hair) and some Kenra MC.
OOOOHHHHH baby! Gimme some more!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 19, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> [/B]
> 
> That wasn't for me,but shoot I HAVE
> 
> ...



Isn't it great?! I was thinking it was the raspberry juice too, cause someone said it has the same ingredients as Hello Hydration, just with added raspberry juice and silk. HH didn't do anything for my hair, but this stuff is just  

How was it mixed with Kenra MC? That sounds like it would be gooooooood!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Isn't it great?! I was thinking it was the raspberry juice too, cause someone said it has the same ingredients as Hello Hydration, just with added raspberry juice and silk. HH didn't do anything for my hair, but this stuff is just
> 
> How was it mixed with Kenra MC? That sounds like it would be gooooooood!


 
Girl i took down two rows of braids from the back of my head to test it. I had one broken hair!!!! Zero shed ones!!!!! I forgot to say that i added a widdle bit of Grapeseed oil.It seems like i found almost all of my staples over the weekend
That LTR set it off though
I only used a small amount of everything else,so that was the main player in my dc.
I really do think it is the raspberry juice and the silk too.
Thanks again mami!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 19, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Girl i took down two rows of braids from the back of my head to test it. I had one broken hair!!!! Zero shed ones!!!!! I forgot to say that i added a widdle bit of Grapeseed oil.It seems like i found almost all of my staples over the weekend
> That LTR set it off though
> I only used a small amount of everything else,so that was the main player in my dc.
> I really do think it is the raspberry juice and the silk too.
> Thanks again mami!



stop stop stop talking bout new conditioners I'm tryna get my pj under control and yall just flaunting them drugs in front of me...shame on yall shame shame shame




Uzz


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 19, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> stop stop stop talking bout new conditioners I'm tryna get my pj under control and yall just flaunting them drugs in front of me...shame on yall shame shame shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


That's how i feel!!
Well i'm going to nudge you to try it for now,,,but if you don't get on that LTR, you gonna make me end up pushing,bumping,and eventually dragging you with me to go get some!!
Now we can do this the easy way,and you can give in like you really want to...or i can drag you kicking and screaming! What's it gonna be?


Girl I'm going to go get some more if this stuff today
It really is that good


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 19, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> That's how i feel!!
> Well i'm going to nudge you to try it for now,,,but if you don't get on that LTR, you gonna make me end up pushing,bumping,and eventually dragging you with me to go get some!!
> Now we can do this the easy way,and you can give in like you really want to...or i can drag you kicking and screaming! What's it gonna be?
> 
> ...



lmao
you are not helping girl!
What happened to sisterly love and encouraging one another to stay on the straight n narrow and not become an addict...what happened to all that??
man *sigh*

yall be like "if im addict you're an addict"

but having said that I come willingly  BUT....BUT it will only be in April and you must NOT (please please) tempt me before then please!!! I really have to work on my stash  ...im already on a limit...I cant buy nuthin over £1...ive gotten so darn many!

lol thanks girl though I will be gettin this cuz i dont want my butt kicked!!


But ok...I did a dc (45) with my now new love 2 min recon....and then rinsed and then used humectress for about 20 mins and hubba hubba my hair is sooooo wow...you cant tell me nuthin! lmao

sorry.

lol

Uzz


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Bumping....


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 22, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> lmao
> you are not helping girl!
> What happened to sisterly love and encouraging one another to stay on the straight n narrow and not become an addict...what happened to all that??
> man *sigh*
> ...


 

Exactly!!!

Well,last night i dc'ed with Activate for the first time,and this is my new staple dc.The rest are really expensive,and i will keep smaller amounts of them in cases of emergency,but i will be using this stuff more.

The ingredients are really good,and my hair feels so good right now.
I like this a lot
It did not gum up like i thought it would because of the consistency.
I had a great session last night!
Okay...my dc's are starting to sound like  gettin some

LOVE THIS CHALLENGE!


----------



## Shalilac (Feb 22, 2008)

Super late but jumping in on this one as well. I'm thinking about texlaxing my hair so this would be a great way to get it in great condition before making that decision.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2008)

Shalilac said:


> Super late but jumping in on this one as well. I'm thinking about texlaxing my hair so this would be a great way to get it in great condition before making that decision.


 
Welcome to the challenge Shalilac.


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 22, 2008)

i'm currently dc'ing now.
 last time i did was on feb 19 (tuesday)
 so far i've had it on for about 2 hours.
 i'll leave it on for a little while more and take it off.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 22, 2008)

I d/ced the day before yesterday with silk elements cholesterol. 


I just d/ced again (well not exactly a true d/c but whatever) with Paul Mitchell Supercharged. I lightly flat ironed my roots and  My hair looks and feels fab!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 22, 2008)

I deep conditioned overnight on Wednesday with Seah Beauty Sleep night mask with marine collagen. My hair felt really strong after using this mask but I'm worried that it could be too much protein. I plan to deep condition with something more moisturizing this weekend.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 23, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Wow! This is great!
> I'm in!Especially since i'm back in braids now.
> I usually deep condition for 30mins,about three times a week.
> When i replenish my Kenra stash,i'll be dc'ing with this mixed w/ a little Jheri Redding natural protein conditioner. I'll probably incorporate a protein treatment also,and for this i'll use my Peter Coppola Protein Pack(i think that's the name).All for an hour each now.
> ...


 

hi there ladybeesrch,

may I ask where are you finding this at? I have been looking everywhere for it?

tia,
tishee


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 23, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:
			
		

> _Wow! This is great!_
> _I'm in!Especially since i'm back in braids now. _
> _I usually deep condition for 30mins,about three times a week._
> _When i replenish my Kenra stash,i'll be dc'ing with this mixed w/ a little Jheri Redding natural protein conditioner. I'll probably incorporate a protein treatment also,and for this i'll use my Peter Coppola Protein Pack(i think that's the name).All for an hour each now._
> ...






tishee said:


> hi there ladybeesrch,
> 
> may I ask where are you finding this at? I have been looking everywhere for it?
> 
> ...


 
I want to know too. I have a Peter Coppola conditioner that I love but it's discontinued. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 23, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> [/i]
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know too. I have a Peter Coppola conditioner that I love but it's discontinued. I can't find it anywhere.


 

which one do you have? I purchased the daily co from tjmaxx today....hopefully, it will work for my cw.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 23, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> I deep conditioned overnight on Wednesday with Seah Beauty Sleep night mask with marine collagen. My hair felt really strong after using this mask but I'm worried that it could be too much protein. I plan to deep condition with something more moisturizing this weekend.


 

hi there,

can you post what's in this for me, please? How exactly did you use it?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Traycee (Feb 23, 2008)

Todays one of the days I deep condition....But it's not going to happen....I'm tired ....I'm staying in bed today....


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 23, 2008)

tishee said:


> which one do you have? I purchased the daily co from tjmaxx today....hopefully, it will work for my cw.


 
Peter Coppola Extreme Repair Double Latte Conditioner with soyagen complex. I never used up a conditioner so fast before. I'd never heard of it before but found it at TJ Maxx. I generally used it as a regular conditioner after shampooing. But I did use it once as a conditioner wash, it's a little heavy for that but my hair still came out great.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 23, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> can you post what's in this for me, please? How exactly did you use it?
> 
> ...


 
For the Seah Beauty Sleep: I applied about a tablespoon to dry hair concentrating on the mid-lengths to ends. I then put my hair in a bun, put on a bonnet and went to bed. I washed it out in the morning. 

Ingredients: Aqua, Alchol Denat, Polyquaternium 37, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Dicaprylyl Carbonate, Parfum, Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone, Phenoxethanol, Amaranthus Caudatus, Isopropyl Alchohol, Panthenol, MCA, Methylparaben, Butylphenyl Collagen, Hydrolyzed Keratin, PEG/PPG 18/18 Dimethicone, Silica, CI 77891.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2008)

_*waving my special pass*_

_*Completed my 12+ hour overnight conditioning w/oil, poo'd with diluted CON (green label), currently have conditioner mix on head and under dryer with heat for 45 minutes, then will leave on for a few more hours while watching t.v. - that's at least 15 hrs of deep conditioning time.*_

_*The hair is really liking this deep conditioning routine...entering 10 weeks post...*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2008)

Traycee said:


> Todays one of the days I deep condition....But it's not going to happen....I'm tired ....I'm staying in bed today....


 

_*Okay T, *_

_*you posted this on Saturday...it's now Sunday....what's poppin with the conditioning?...*_

_*we're trying to support each other up in this piece....*_


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2008)

Using kenra to dc today for several hours as I  have reduced my dc to once per week since my sew-in which I will remove perhaps in 5 weeks.


----------



## Traycee (Feb 24, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okay T, *_
> 
> _*you posted this on Saturday...it's now Sunday....what's poppin with the conditioning?...*_
> 
> _*we're trying to support each other up in this piece....*_



Thanks Mona Lisa....Deep Conditioning today....


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2008)

Traycee said:


> Thanks Mona Lisa....Deep Conditioning today....


 

_*And I am proud of you....we all are proud of you!!! *_

_*We gotz hair goals and schedules to keep up with...*_

_*mbl for you, remember....focus...*_


----------



## MrsBKJ (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey ladies...where is everyone?
Ive been super busy this week and haven't dont my usual DC because Ive been working extra shifts atthe gym and my niece was in an accident so I have been at the hospital with her (in another town 1.5 hours drive!).
I will be doing my dc this evening then rinsing outin the am, and the same on saturday and sunday (inshaa Allah)

I have gone back to my beloved pantene because nothing else is quite giving me slip and it helps me keep my PJ under control!!

How is everybody else doing?
Keeping up?
Struggling?

lets have updates ladies....

Thanks

Uzz


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 29, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Hey ladies...where is everyone?
> Ive been super busy this week and haven't dont my usual DC because Ive been working extra shifts atthe gym and my niece was in an accident so I have been at the hospital with her (in another town 1.5 hours drive!).
> I will be doing my dc this evening then rinsing outin the am, and the same on saturday and sunday (inshaa Allah)
> 
> ...


My TWA is growing and I'm trying to figure out what type of conditioner it likes... I think it likes Fortetherapy by Biolage, I did a DC on dry hair first then a shampoo and then one of the hydra therapy treatment vials followed by the leave-in.  It also likes the Joico Moisture balm.  It does not like a lot of other conditioners especially the cheap ones because it just ends up feeling dry and hard after it dries.  It's totally different than it was when it waws relaxed...  I had some breakage I think (not much) from dry combing so perhaps that's a no-no...

I need help on what to use to condition my fro  Any pointers natural 4a - b's??


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am keeping up. I am dcing tonight with kenra. I did one with Kenra two days ago.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been dc-inf once a week now because of my sew-in for several hours each time until I take this down. I am itching to do so right now because I miss really scrubbing my scalp properly.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 29, 2008)

_*Getting ready for my overnight conditioning, then deep conditioning mix with heat tomorrow...10 weeks post...*_

_*looks at Gym*_
_*counting down girl...three...mo....weeks..._*


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 29, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Getting ready for my overnight conditioning, then deep conditioning mix with heat tomorrow...10 weeks post...*_
> 
> _*looks at Gym*_
> _*counting down girl...three...mo....weeks..._*



Hey Homie! I am trying to hold on.......right now   

March 10th seems to be light years away right now.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 29, 2008)

I am hanging in. I deep conditioned overnight on dry hair twice this week. I plan to do a traditional deep conditon on Sunday.


----------



## LayneJ (Feb 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> My TWA is growing and I'm trying to figure out what type of conditioner it likes... I think it likes Fortetherapy by Biolage, I did a DC on dry hair first then a shampoo and then one of the hydra therapy treatment vials followed by the leave-in. It also likes the Joico Moisture balm. It does not like a lot of other conditioners especially the cheap ones because it just ends up feeling dry and hard after it dries. It's totally different than it was when it waws relaxed... I had some breakage I think (not much) from dry combing so perhaps that's a no-no...
> 
> I need help on what to use to condition my fro Any pointers natural 4a - b's??


 
Hey AJJ,

My hair likes oil, so 8/10 times, that's what I DC with. I alternate using Castor and Coconut Oil.

When I'm not DC'ing with oil, I use Dumb Blonde (Protein), Moisture Maniac (moisture), or cholesterol, to DC with.

HTH!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been MIA lately, but I HAVE been keeping up with the dc'ing. It's getting harder to squeeze in extra time to condition, but I'm making it  

Right now I have Optimum Oil Therapy Deep Recovery Conditioner (or something like that) on my head. This is my first time using it, and I hope it's decent. From the way my hair feels under this bag though, I don't think it's gonna be a very happy ending. I see lots of tangles in my near-future


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 29, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I've been MIA lately, but I HAVE been keeping up with the dc'ing. It's getting harder to squeeze in extra time to condition, but I'm making it
> 
> Right now I have Optimum Oil Therapy Deep Recovery Conditioner (or something like that) on my head. This is my first time using it, and I hope it's decent. From the way my hair feels under this bag though, I don't think it's gonna be a very happy ending. I see lots of tangles in my near-future


 
Welcome back, mommy!  How's the little one?


----------



## tiffers (Mar 3, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Welcome back, mommy!  How's the little one?



 Thanks!

He's doing great, his favorite thing to do is stay up all night crying and eating


----------



## MrsBKJ (Mar 3, 2008)

I have done my dc over the weekend but was kinda just slap happy about it! I didnt really enjoy it like i used to...I was so tired!

Im back on it this week...my niece is home and getting better.

I did spary some innovia protein spray stuff on  my hair and it feels sooo soft and wow!! I need to go find some more of this stuff...I had relegated it the back of the stash (which is massively reduced btw!) but this stuff is the bomb!!!

I will DC overnight again with my baby daddy pantene!

Uzz


----------



## chenai (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm still with it.
I have been deep conditioning on dry hair for 1 hr twice a week.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2008)

I washed my hair with a mix of shikakai/amla powder rinse and dc-ed with Nexxus humectress for 1 hour today. I missed properly cleaning and deep conditioning my hair so much that I took down my sew-in just so I can see my scalp again....finally!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 9, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Hey Homie! I am trying to hold on.......right now
> 
> *March 10th seems to be light years away right now*.


 
_*looks at Gym*_
_*looks at calendar*_

_Hmmmm....seems like the light years have speeded up._

_Mo has reached week 11 - two to go ..._
_---------------------------------------------------------------_
*Okay, back to challenge talk...*

*did usual overnight oil/conditioner mix Friday night as of 10 p.m., rinsed Sat morning at 10 a.m., shampooed w CON/Jason's combo, applied conditioner mix, sat under dryer for 1 hr, then took nap with cap on...*

*this is where it got interesting timewise - I had to go out, didn't want to rinse out yet... it was raining so...*

*out came the skully cap over the plastic caps, so I ran errands while deep conditioning -*

*I finally rinsed the mix out around 10 ish p.m./followed that up with using a combo of HE DS/LTR as a final rinse *nice**

*...so I had around 23-24 hrs of pooing and deep conditioning care...*

*good stuff *


----------



## gymfreak336 (Mar 9, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*looks at Gym*_
> _*looks at calendar*_
> 
> _Hmmmm....seems like the light years have speeded up._
> ...




I made it *passes out* 
 

I will be dcing tonight with kenra for about 2 hours


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2008)

My goodness, I haven't updated in a while. I feel really bad about that. Anyway, how is everyone's deep conditioning coming along? Anyway, let me update now. Since my last update, I have henna-ed for the first time on March 10th using Medmunky's henna reggie and my hair even though very strong, felt really hard. I think that I will avoid putting in the vinegar and coffee next time and see if my hair turns out less dry. I used lots and lots of cheapy conditioner to soften it a little. I DC-ed for and hour with Nexxus humectress and some evoo and it was still a little hard, ie, no slip.

Anyway, the next day I had to use some carrot, EVOO, and coconut oils heated in microwave for 20 seconds and apply to my dry hair. Then I put on the Pantene R/N hair mask and DC-ed for an hour and a half under my hooded dryer. OMG! Much much better. Finally I had all the slip back in my hair. My hair is very very strong now. 

I dc-ed again on Wednesday night with the same mixture above and still soft. I am now 13 weeks post relaxer and I gatta tell ya, I am not having a great time with these new growths so I went to my stylist on Thursday for help. She washed and conditioned it again using Paul Mitchell's tea tree Poo and Con, blow dried my hair, straightened it with a Chi flat iron, trimmed a little off the whole head, and bumped a little curl in it and then I was happy again. Whew!!

So now on this coming Sunday, I will be getting my hair in individual braids and I will be taking care of it using the C & G technique. I may only use her way of conditioning the braids which incidently will not include any deep conditioning as to avoid matting and massive tangling. I will update with the method of conditioning I'm gonna be using though. Chow for now.


----------



## clever (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been doing great these last few weeks(even though I fell off).I used pantene extra straight deep conditioner today and my hair feels great.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 14, 2008)

i have to admit
 i've been sleeping on DC'ing for a little bit. 

 buuuut i redeemed myself yesterday
 by doing an hour and 10 minute DC with kenra mc
 and doing a 15 minute mini-DC with herbal essences long term relationship

 my hair feels so good right now

 i was trying to find this post yesterday to post this
 but i couldnt!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 14, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> *I made it *passes out* *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 _*I was wondering...I meant to PM you, but I had logged off...*_

_*Congrats*_!

_*I'm about to put my Phytorelaxer  order in, so I can get my hit next weekend...and look cute fo chuch.*_ 

_*Should be putting my oils/ORS Mayo in another hour or so for my overnight ritual...will proceed with follow up deep conditioning tomorrow morning...and finish up with the HE DS/LTR combo..*_

*Such a lovely challenge this is... *


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> i have to admit
> i've been sleeping on DC'ing for a little bit.
> 
> buuuut i redeemed myself yesterday
> ...


 
Hey runrunrunner, if you have any problems finding a post that you've subscribed to, simply go into user cp at the top left of the screen  to access your profile, then scroll down to 'list subsriptions' and click onto it and it will give you the list of all your subscribed threads. Search for the one you want then click onto it and voila! You can also just simply do a search instead but I find that this way takes too long for me. HTH.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey runrunrunner, if you have any problems finding a post that you've subscribed to, simply go into user cp at the top left of the screen  to access your profile, then scroll down to 'list subsriptions' and click onto it and it will give you the list of all your subscribed threads. Search for the one you want then click onto it and voila! You can also just simply do a search instead but I find that this way takes too long for me. HTH.



 well hey now, 

i'll try that next time

i actually usually just go into the Challenges sticky thread
when i want to update any of my challenges

but the link for this one didnt work

thank you!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> well hey now,
> 
> i'll try that next time
> 
> ...


 
You're welcomed, glad I could help.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 15, 2008)

DC'ed again today (as always with kenra mc)
 this time i did it for...3 hours

 no more slacking haha.

 next DC will be...

 tuesday 

 hope all is well with all.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd like to join this challenge. I know I'm late but my hair will thank me for it later! I DC about once a week and I'm on maternity leave so 3x a week should be no problem. You all cowashing or using poo w/ each  DC?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2008)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I'd like to join this challenge. I know I'm late but my hair will thank me for it later! I DC about once a week and I'm on maternity leave so 3x a week should be no problem. You all cowashing or using poo w/ each DC?


 
Hey Jayjaycurlz, welcome. I think the challenge is only 3 months which I believe ends in April, however, we were planning on doing another one for an additional 3 months when this one was over because it was so much fun. Anyhoo, I am having  braids put in tomorrow, so I won't be dc-ing as consistently as before but I will update with whatever I decide to do to keep my hair conditioned.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Anyhoo, I am having braids put in tomorrow, so I won't be dc-ing as consistently as before but I will update with whatever I decide to do to keep my hair conditioned.


 

_*Ahhhhhhhh....braids. I see......she ain't playin.. *_

_*Okay, will you use diluted conditioner in a spray bottle as a conditioning option?*_


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Ahhhhhhhh....braids. I see......she ain't playin.. *_
> 
> _*Okay, will you use diluted conditioner in a spray bottle as a conditioning option?*_


 
Girl, I just sent you a post in the stretching thread. Yeah I believe I'll be using that with a mixture of Robin's C&G techniques for taking care of braid extensions. I been hoggin' up her website for the last 3 or 4 days now, makin' sure I know what I'm doing. I even printed out some of the techniques to add to my hair care binder.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl, I just sent you a post in the stretching thread. Yeah I believe I'll be using that with a mixture of Robin's C&G techniques for taking care of braid extensions. I been hoggin' up her website for the last 3 or 4 days now, makin' sure I know what I'm doing. I even printed out some of the techniques to add to my hair care binder.


 

_*I tried hard...for like a whole three minutes...acting like I didn't see...*_

_hair...care...binder...._

_**It is...so...not...a ...game...a..round....herrrrrre*..._*


----------



## tiffers (Mar 15, 2008)

After using that  crappy Optimum Oil conditioner, my hair's been so dry and hard to manage. I chelated to get that garbage out of my hair, but it didn't work. I've been dc'ing like a mad woman. Yesterday I mixed my no fail super slip recipe: LTR, So Sexy, honeyquat and saa's...... Nothing! My hair is still acting stupid 

In a few days, I'm gonna clarify. Hopefully it'll fix this problem. I'm so mad, my hair was so freakin soft and now it feels like crap because of that  conditioner. Argh!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I tried hard...for like a whole three minutes...acting like I didn't see...*_
> 
> _*hair...care...binder....*_
> 
> **It is...so...not...a ...game...a..round....herrrrrre...**


I have to LMAO at the this whole post. I really like talkin' to you girl.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> After using that  crappy Optimum Oil conditioner, my hair's been so dry and hard to manage. I chelated to get that garbage out of my hair, but it didn't work. I've been dc'ing like a mad woman. Yesterday I mixed my no fail super slip recipe: LTR, So Sexy, honeyquat and saa's...... Nothing! My hair is still acting stupid
> 
> In a few days, I'm gonna clarify. Hopefully it'll fix this problem. I'm so mad, my hair was so freakin soft and now it feels like crap because of that  conditioner. Argh!


 
Tiff, I'm so sorry this happened to you honey. My hair felt like this right after my first henna treatment. What I did to help soften it was heat about 1 TBS each of carrot, evoo, coconut and African shea oils in microwave oven for 20 seconds and put on my hair first, then I *really saturated* my hair with my pantene R/N conditioning hair mask and dc-ed for an hour and a half with heat. Right after putting the hot oils on my hair, I felt and immediate change in my hair, ie., very soft. I think it may have just been the evoo and coconut oils that really did the trick. I just wanted to start using up my carrot oil. HTH.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I have to LMAO at the this whole post. I really like talkin' to you girl.


 

 _**hair hug* *hair hug**_

_*still in awe at the binder though...say word.. this is like...black hair care college now....._*


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _**hair hug* *hair hug**_
> 
> _**still in awe at the binder though...say word.. this is like...black hair care college now*....._*


 
Okay stop, you're killin' me. Soon people are gonna start thinking that you and I are having all the fun on the board .


----------



## MrsBKJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello
I just wanted to add my lil update, I havent had anytime at all the past week but really made an effort today and yesterday.
Yesterday I had two hours in the steam room with my pantene 3 min conditioner. and the same today except I was also in the sauna.
My hair feels great and super soft!
had a wedding last week and so used my hair straightners so my hair was in much need of some TLC....

Glad everyone is doing great...tiffers sorry about your ordeal...let us know if the clarifying works.

take care yall

Uzz


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2008)

*Attention To All Deep Conditioning Challengers,*

Just a friendly reminder, this challenge will end on the April 29th, 2008 but *if you would like for the challenge to start again for another 3 months, please let me know by sending me a pm and I will start it again for May 1st, 2008* especially for all those that just joined. The challenge is meant to encourage the frequent application of deep conditioning for the healthy benefit of the hair for faster growth, strength and elasticity.

Now at the end of April, those who have been faithful to this challenge, please share with the group a brief summary of the benefits your hair received from the increase in deep conditioning. 

*For example, did you experience:*

Softer, easier to manage hair 
Stronger hair 
More elasticity
Faster growth, etc...

*If it did not work for you, explain why you think it didn't work. It may a particular product or technique, etc.*

*Go go challengers to the finish line.*


----------



## ravenmerlita (Mar 16, 2008)

I am babying my hair and ramping up the deep conditioning because I did some serious damage last week. I went out of town with a blow dryer and flat iron and proceeded to wash, blow dry and flat iron every other day . I knew I shouldn't do it but my hair looked great. I've started to pay for it with little broken strands all over the sink. I did a protein treatment yesterday for my deep condition. Today, I'm doing a pre-treatment with 1/2 castor oil and 1/2 Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Conditioner, I plan to conditioner-wash this out.

Hopefully, the deep conditioning will help. Otherwise, I know I'll need a serious trim sometime soon.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Aggie...I thought the challenge was 15 weeks? doesnt that take us to end of April (29th).

Uzz


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Hey Aggie...I thought the challenge was 15 weeks? doesnt that take us to end of April (29th).
> 
> Uzz


 
You know...you are right, I just checked back and it is until April 29th, thanks for reminding me. 

I'll go back and edit the other post to reflect this, thanks.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay yesterday, I washed my braided hair with some diluted kenra moisture poo and poured over my hair in the shower. Then sprayed on some Infusium 23 leave-in conditioner and my braid spray.  Tomorrow, I need to purchase a sponge that Robin used in the C&G technique video on her site to wash adn condition my hair with.

How are evryone doing now with their deep conditioning? It's time to check in ladies.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> *Attention To All Deep Conditioning Challengers,*
> 
> Just a friendly reminder, this challenge will end on the April 29th, 2008 but *if you would like for the challenge to start again for another 3 months, please let me know by sending me a pm and I will start it again for May 1st, 2008* especially for all those that just joined. The challenge is meant to encourage the frequent application of deep conditioning for the healthy benefit of the hair for faster growth, strength and elasticity.
> 
> ...


 

_**Yes, Professor Aggie**_

_*Jots down assignment...*_

_*mumbles under breath*_


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _**Yes, Professor Aggie**_
> 
> _*Jots down assignment...*_
> 
> _*mumbles under breath*_


 
Here we go again. BTW, I know I had said we'd do our final update at he end of March, but that was an error, it should be the end of April.


----------



## Traycee (Mar 18, 2008)

I haven't checked in for minute....but I've been hanging in there....My hair is so soft and strong these days....


----------



## MrsBKJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey
I am hanging on in here I wont be here in April so I will post my final pics etc next week.
I will continue to DC weekly My hair has responded so well to it!! Softer and stronger.

Thanks

Uzz


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 19, 2008)

i gotta get in on this!  my hair desperately needs it...but i can only manage twice a week for now.

hope you all will let me hang!!!


----------



## MrsBKJ (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok I havent had a chance to DC my hair over the last week or so because Ive been so busy. But I plan on making up for it over the next three days Need the next few days to recover from my weeks of crazy overtime...so im in the sauna and steam for as long as i can!!!

This is my final update here and I wish you ladies the best of luck in your hair journey.
Take care

uzz


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweetg said:


> i gotta get in on this! my hair desperately needs it...but i can only manage twice a week for now.
> 
> hope you all will let me hang!!!


 
Welcome Sweetg and I will add you to the challenge for may as well if you'd like.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> Ok I havent had a chance to DC my hair over the last week or so because Ive been so busy. But I plan on making up for it over the next three days Need the next few days to recover from my weeks of crazy overtime...so im in the sauna and steam for as long as i can!!!
> 
> This is my final update here and I wish you ladies the best of luck in your hair journey.
> Take care
> ...


 
Awww Rachique, you will be missed soooo much. I was just getting used to having you around too.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 27, 2008)

I do this anyways Religiously!!!! - So - is it really a challenge for me????

I will join for moral support of my sistas.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I do this anyways Religiously!!!! - So - is it really a challenge for me????
> 
> I will join for moral support of my sistas.


 
Welcome SJ, glad to have you honey.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Mar 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Awww Rachique, you will be missed soooo much. I was just getting used to having you around too.



lol thanks hun...just gettin used to me? girl i been here five years on and off lol

Im handing over to Aggie ladies...take care of my Dc'ers

*hugs*

Uzz


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2008)

RachiQue said:


> lol thanks hun...*just gettin used to me? girl i been here five years on and off lol*
> 
> Im handing over to Aggie ladies...take care of my Dc'ers
> 
> ...


 
I know hon, but I haven't. I just joined this board in October, 2007 but I've been a member of other hair boards much longer. And yes...I will take very good care of all our DC-ers.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Welcome SJ, glad to have you honey.


 

AWE............
hee heee

Glad to help


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 28, 2008)

.....................


----------



## gymfreak336 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have deep conditioned twice since my trim earlier this week. I will do it again on Sunday.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't wait for my DC treatment tomorrow with my braids in. I sure hope they stay in tact and looking nice like they are right now.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am so happy that i bumped into this thread my hair is coming along pretty well since i started dc twice a week.  I bought some *Keracare Humecto* and dc's with it today OHYMY!!...my hair was so soft I didnt bother pooing' after!!!  I didn't want to lose that soft feeling......


----------



## *KP* (Mar 30, 2008)

I've just joined this challenge after doing some serious damage to my hair.  I reached my APL goal and I had to cut right back to SL. erplexed

I'm sitting here with Keracare moisturizing conditioner in my hair.  I did it on dry hair because I shampooed a few days ago.  I think my hour is up so I'll go and see how it turned out


----------



## clever (Mar 30, 2008)

30 min DC(heat)-Kenra MC


----------



## ravenmerlita (Mar 30, 2008)

I pre-pooed with Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Pre-Shampoo Treatment, shampooed and then deep conditioned for an hour with Kerastase Masquintense. 

I am really loving the Burt's Bees treatment. I've had it for a while and almost threw it away. I finally figured out it works best if my hair is already wet/damp.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome Sweet g and Special k.


----------



## *KP* (Mar 31, 2008)

special_k said:


> I've just joined this challenge after doing some serious damage to my hair. I reached my APL goal and I had to cut right back to SL. erplexed
> 
> I'm sitting here with Keracare moisturizing conditioner in my hair. I did it on dry hair because I shampooed a few days ago. I think my hour is up so I'll go and see how it turned out


 
RESULT: Extremely mushy hair.  Unfortunately I'm away from home and can't get to my protein conditioners until the weekend.  I might have to do an egg treatment or see if I can find a BSS to pick something up to correct this.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2008)

special_k said:


> RESULT: Extremely mushy hair. Unfortunately I'm away from home and can't get to my protein conditioners until the weekend. *I might have to do an egg treatment* or see if I can find a BSS to pick something up to correct this.


 
This is a good temporary alternative.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Tonight I washed my braids and used the crown and glory method of conditioning with infusium 23 leave-in treatment and African Royale braid spray. I also sprayed my braids with a tea rinse of amla, brahmi, bhringraj, and hibiscus powder mixed with some bhringraj and coconut oils for strengthening purposes. They feel really good and soft surprisingly.


----------



## Silver (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello

Should you feel a difference in your hair right after you deep conditon?  Especially after the first time? And after your hair dries should you still have that deep conditioned feel?  I think I have done a deep conditon 3 times, and my hair feels the same after it dries, and still breaks.  I am a natural (for now), if that makes a difference.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

Silver said:


> Hello
> 
> Should you feel a difference in your hair right after you deep conditon? Especially after the first time? And after your hair dries should you still have that deep conditioned feel? I think I have done a deep conditon 3 times, and my hair feels the same after it dries, and still breaks. I am a natural (for now), if that makes a difference.


 
I'm not natural silver so I can't answer this question for you but I sure hope that some of our natural sistas would chime in soon with the answer. I do know that your hair should feel a little more manageable while deep conditioning with a very good moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello to all deep conditioning challengers. How is your deep conditioning sessions coming along? I washed my braids today with diluted poo/warm distilled water and conditioned with Infusium 23 leave-in conditioner and moisturized with my African Royale braid spray. My scalp is feeling really fresh and clean right now. I sometimes keep my scalp conditioned daily with a nice liberated spray of amla, bhringraj and brahmi tea rinse.


----------



## clever (Apr 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I'm not natural silver so I can't answer this question for you but I sure hope that some of our natural sistas would chime in soon with the answer. I do know that *your hair should feel a little more manageable* while deep conditioning with a very good moisturizing deep conditioner.


I agree.What are you DC'ing with?Are you using heat?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been MIA for a minute but now I'm back. I've been keeping up with this challenge and my hair has improved. Ive been using the steam treatments (*shout out to Samantha Jones!*) every other treatment and my hair has been softer and more manageable.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Apr 13, 2008)

I deep conditioned today -- clarified first with Aloe Rid, conditioned with a protein conditioner (Yuko Phiten Repair) for a few minutes and then conditioned with a moisturizing conditoner (Yuko Phiten Bella Treatment)  for an hour with heat.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

Okay, where are *Sareca and Gymfreak*? I haven't heard from you two in a loooooong, looooooong, loooooooong while.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay, where are *Sareca and Gymfreak*? I haven't heard from you two in a loooooong, looooooong, loooooooong while.



I am here 

I am still Dcing....I just did one last night with queen helene cholesterol. I left it on for an hour using heat for half an hour. I will do another one in 2 days.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am here
> 
> I am still Dcing....I just did one last night with *queen helene cholesterol*. I left it on for an hour using heat for half an hour. I will do another one in 2 days.


 
Okay, I just bought this today and I can't wait to use it. MedMunky uses it too and so do so many others. How does your hair like this Gymfreak? Is it soft and manageable like most of the ladies are saying here? I didn't find the QH cholesterol plus, just the regular one, which one are you using?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay, I just bought this today and I can't wait to use it. MedMunky uses it too and so do so many others. How does your hair like this Gymfreak? Is it soft and manageable like most of the ladies are saying here? I didn't find the QH cholesterol plus, just the regular one, which one are you using?



I am using just the regular one. My hair feels soft, very strong and flexible. It was very easy to rollerset it too. I also like this stuff as a pre poo treatment. Its cheap which is even better


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am using just the regular one. My hair feels soft, very strong and flexible. It was very easy to rollerset it too. I also like this stuff as a pre poo treatment. Its cheap which is even better


 
This sounds like a good buy then. Thanks for the review.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 14, 2008)

_*Hola...*_

**hair hug Prof Aggie* *hair hug sensei Gym**

_*Been running around and apt hunting....all I had time to do was put on the oil mix with some ORS Hair Mayo and Pantene BD Mask around 9:30 p.m. Saturday night...did chores, put a hat on ran to the Bronx, etc.  didn't rinse out until about 10 p.m. last night...so...that was about 24 hrs of conditioning under 4 plastic caps.*_

_*Hair was nice and soft, I must say.*_


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 14, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Hola...*_
> 
> **hair hug Prof Aggie* *hair hug sensei Gym**
> 
> ...




Hey Mona


----------



## Silver (Apr 15, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> I agree.What are you DC'ing with?Are you using heat?


 
I am using a heating cap.  I have been using Keracare humecto in the bottle, and I have tried it with miss keys 10 en 1 and I have mixed them.  As soon as my hair drys the moisturized feeling seems to go away.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 15, 2008)

I know I haven't checked in for forty years, but I'm still going stron with the dc'ing! My hair is soft, but not as soft as it was. It's STILL recovering from using that  Optimum Oil conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Hola...*_
> 
> **hair hug Prof Aggie* *hair hug sensei Gym**
> 
> ...


 
Hey Mona, good to see you still going strong girl. You know I live to see you checking in with those funny posts of yours.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2008)

Silver said:


> I am using a heating cap. I have been using Keracare humecto in the bottle, and I have tried it with miss keys 10 en 1 and I have mixed them. As soon as my hair drys the moisturized feeling seems to go away.


 
My hair doesn't respond well to keracare humecto either. I might have to start pre-pooing with it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I know I haven't checked in for forty years, but I'm still going stron with the dc'ing! My hair is soft, but not as soft as it was. It's STILL recovering from using that  Optimum Oil conditioner


 
Girl Tiffers, I saw this in our bss staore and was gonna buy it but put it back on the shelf. Whew! Thank goodness I did.


----------



## Traycee (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't checked in ...but I've been deep conditioning like I'm supposed to.....I just bought two new conditioners that I'm excited about trying....RedKen Smooth Down Butter Treat and Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner...I also bought my old favorite Goldwell Kera Silk....So I am stocked for the moment


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2008)

Traycee said:


> I haven't checked in ...but I've been deep conditioning like I'm supposed to.....I just bought two new conditioners that I'm excited about trying....RedKen Smooth Down Butter Treat and Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner...I also bought my old favorite Goldwell Kera Silk....So I am stocked for the moment


 
Good to see you're still at it Traycee.


----------



## lilamae (Apr 16, 2008)

Traycee said:


> I haven't checked in ...but I've been deep conditioning like I'm supposed to.....I just bought two new conditioners that I'm excited about trying....RedKen Smooth Down Butter Treat and Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner...I also bought my old favorite Goldwell Kera Silk....So I am stocked for the moment


 

you got two awesome conditioners! two of my staples!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 16, 2008)

I washed and deep conditioned last night with vo5 kiwi and lime shampoo and followed with Kenra MC.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl Tiffers, I saw this in our bss staore and was gonna buy it but put it back on the shelf. Whew! Thank goodness I did.



I'm glad you put that garbage back! My hair is just not the same anymore  I've chelated, clarified, deep conditioned like crazy, done steam treatments, religously pre poo overnight..... Still nothing. My hair just doesn't get slippy anymore, not even with the great LTR leave in and conditioner


----------



## tiffers (Apr 16, 2008)

Traycee said:


> I haven't checked in ...but I've been deep conditioning like I'm supposed to.....I just bought two new conditioners that I'm excited about trying....RedKen Smooth Down Butter Treat and Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner...I also bought my old favorite Goldwell Kera Silk....So I am stocked for the moment



Oooh, let us know how that Redken Butter Treat works for you! It's on my wish list


----------



## tiffers (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm sitting under the dryer right now with a little bit of everything on my head. I had a little bit of Mane n Tail Moisturizing Conditioner and a little bit of Dove Advaced Care, so I mixd them together and added a dash of honey and a splash of JBCO. Can't wait to see how my hair comes out!


----------



## Mortons (Apr 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm sitting under the dryer right now with a little bit of everything on my head. I had a little bit of Mane n Tail Moisturizing Conditioner and a little bit of Dove Advaced Care, so I mixd them together and added a dash of honey and a splash of JBCO. Can't wait to see how my hair comes out!



Lol thats what I have been doing to try to get rid of some stuff. It usually comes out pretty good.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm sitting under the dryer right now with a little bit of everything on my head. I had a little bit of Mane n Tail Moisturizing Conditioner and a little bit of Dove Advaced Care, so I mixd them together and added a dash of honey and a splash of JBCO. Can't wait to see how my hair comes out!


I hope you have some favorable results this time from this DC combo.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 16, 2008)

_Okay, I was contemplating getting a steamer, but now I won't have the room for it...barely will have room for ole Pibby ...so I will do the suggested board alternative...._

_Hit the ole sauna room..._

_So I'm going to hit the gym tomorrow after work...after I wash my hair in the shower with some diluted CON...I'm gonna slap a conditioner mix on with some plastic caps and chill in the ole sauna for a half-hour...see what the hub bub is all about..._

_ETA: mad I did not get a chance to do this...but I will so.  Wound up just doing an overnight conditioning; don't have much time to mess with the hair, will be the same ole again this weekend.._


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 23, 2008)

I haven't checked in in so long!
I haven't dc'ed for a week because i got a blowout last saturday,and i'm still trying to hold on to it
She used some alter ego nourishing nequal conditioner with linseed oil,followed by some capilo cinnamon and something condish slapped on there right before she rinsed it out.
My hair was soooooo soft after the rinse.
I gotta get me some of that Alter ego
I'll probably get back on my dc's by the end of the week.

EDITre-pooing has proven to be of great benefit to my dry hair!!


----------

